# Mr. Biggelsworth kämpft ums Überleben



## fixfox10 (26. Juli 2009)

Ihr kennt das ja (und wenn nicht, solltet ihr es kennenlernen):

Man fliegt rein nach Naxxramas, der Rest der Gruppe wird geportet und man betritt die jungfräuliche Instanz.

Bereits bevor man das erste Viertel betritt, versammelt sich der Raid, erhält vom Schlachtzugsleiter eine klitzekleine Einweisung, es wird gebufft und dann...

KEL THUZAD fängt an, rumzuschreien.

Irgendein Schurke/Krieger/Todesritter (alternativ hierzu setze eine beliebige andere Klasse hier ein, die im Ansehen nicht übermäßig hochstehend ist) hat es gewagt, sich Mr. Bigglesworth zu nähern und ihn hinterrücks zu meucheln.

Das arme Kätzchen streunt einfach so durch die Vorhalle, wo es sich von Maden und Spinnen ernährt.

Bis auf den Umstand, daß es offensichtlich der Liebling von Kel ist, (dereinst der schlimmste und gefährlichste Gegner in WOW) scheint es sonst keine Funktion zu erfüllen.

Oder vielleicht doch?

Zu Beginn von WotLK wurde man gewarnt, der Katze nichts anzutun, da bei toter Katze die Bosse schwerer wären.

Das haben wir inzwischen mehrfach widerlegt.

Seit 2 bis 3 Monaten hält sich nun hartnäckig das Gerücht, daß dem Raid Random-Epic-Loot verwehrt bleibt, wenn die Katze vor ihrer Zeit ablebt. Erstaunlicherweise scheint da wirklich etwas dran zu sein, denn meine Beobachtung deckt sich mit dieser Aussage.

Aber: Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht.

Hat hier im Forum zufällig jemand bessere Informationen aus zuverlässiger Quelle?

Danke im voraus


----------



## teroa (26. Juli 2009)

random epics dropen auch wenn die katze tot ist...


----------



## ANubiZzz (26. Juli 2009)

EIn herz für katzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei uns gab es lootsperre für katzenkiller!


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Juli 2009)

> bei uns gab es lootsperre für katzenkiller!



Total sinnlos ich meine was ist bitteschön so schlimm wenn man irgendeine Katze killt?
Drop Rate bleibt gleich random epics droppen auch Bosse sind nicht schwieriger

und jetzt komm t nicht mit Anweisungen missachtete oder keine Disziplin


----------



## SonGuko12 (26. Juli 2009)

bei uns gildenkick!


----------



## süchtigerhexer (26. Juli 2009)

ganz einfach das gerrücht zu wiederlegen...
man töt katze bekommt keine id d.h. es kann keine änderung bei den bossen oder bei dem trah geben ... sonst könnte man ja einfahc wieder raus und rein gehn und man bekommt genau so so viele epics wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw: bei uns ist die katzte immer ein kleine gildenevent... wenn wir irgendwo in der instanz stehn heißt es wer Mr. Bigglesworth tötet bekommt 10g oder irgend was anderes lustigs ^^ natürlich sind die schurken dudus im vorteil aber es ist immer wieder lustigweil auch die meistens erst suchen müsen und wenn man gerade vor thaddius steht oder so entstehen da manchmal lustige situationen

mfg wl


----------



## Crudelus (26. Juli 2009)

es ist doch völlig egal ob die katze iwas macht oder nicht, es geht einfach darum das man die disziplin bewahren sollte, wenn es gesagt wird, nicht die katze zu killn, die katze nicht zu killn.
tja und wer keine disziplin zeigt, sorry, aber sowas kann man nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## Müllermilch (26. Juli 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Total sinnlos ich meine was ist bitteschön so schlimm wenn man irgendeine Katze killt?
> Drop Rate bleibt gleich random epics droppen auch Bosse sind nicht schwieriger
> 
> und jetzt komm t nicht mit Anweisungen missachtete oder keine Disziplin



IRGENDEINE KATZE?!

ITZ THE ONE AND ONLY BIGGLESWORTH Ò_ó


----------



## ANubiZzz (26. Juli 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Total sinnlos ich meine was ist bitteschön so schlimm wenn man irgendeine Katze killt?
> Drop Rate bleibt gleich random epics droppen auch Bosse sind nicht schwieriger
> 
> und jetzt komm t nicht mit Anweisungen missachtete oder keine Disziplin



es geht nicht um loot oder sonstiges,
wenn jedoch der herr raidleiter sagt, die katze wird nicht gekillt, dann wird sie nicht gekillt.!

und wer es gemacht hat , und das hat nie einer, gabs ne lootsperre!


----------



## Th3Ð!plom@t (26. Juli 2009)

Als ich hab die Katze auch immer gekillt aber blos weil Kel'thuzads "nein" dann immer so lustig klingt xD


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Juli 2009)

> es ist doch völlig egal ob die katze iwas macht oder nicht, es geht einfach darum das man die disziplin bewahren sollte, wenn es gesagt wird, nicht die katze zu killn, die katze nicht zu killn.
> tja und wer keine disziplin zeigt, sorry, aber sowas kann man nicht gebrauchen.



Wenn mir ein Raidleader sagt ich soll die katze nicht killen dann hau ich sie weg pulle die erste trash grp renne aus Naxx und dann kann er mir ne lootsperre geben und von mir aus auch kicken weil das einfach bescheuert ist was hat Disziplin mit ner blöden Katze zu tun...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (26. Juli 2009)

es sind ferien.

diese drei wörter, dürfen auf die gesamte buffed.de seite (zur zeit)... was auch immer....


----------



## Crudelus (26. Juli 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wenn mir ein Raidleader sagt ich soll die katze nicht killen dann hau ich sie weg pulle die erste trash grp renne aus Naxx und dann kann er mir ne lootsperre geben und von mir aus auch kicken weil das einfach bescheuert ist was hat Disziplin mit ner blöden Katze zu tun...


naja die typische wow community halt, was soll man da erwarten *hust*


----------



## Unfaith (26. Juli 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wenn mir ein Raidleader sagt ich soll die katze nicht killen dann hau ich sie weg pulle die erste trash grp renne aus Naxx und dann kann er mir ne lootsperre geben und von mir aus auch kicken weil das einfach bescheuert ist was hat Disziplin mit ner blöden Katze zu tun...



fettes /sign! so macht man das! wenn ich das schon höre "aber wehe jemand tötet die katze!" bekomme ich so einen hals! wie dumm kann man nur sein das man an sowas glaubt!


----------



## Leviathan666 (26. Juli 2009)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Was haben diese Katze und Gott Wohl Gemeinsam Mhhh???
> 
> ach ja nur Dumme Glauben daran.
> 
> ...



Das erinnert mich irgendwie an...
"Es waren mal zwei User im Buffed.de-Forum. Der eine warst du und der andere war auch nicht komisch. " xD

Als wir angefangen haben mit DKP zu spielen gab es Abzüge wenn die Katze trotz Ansage gekillt wurde.
Das ist immer so die Sache... wenn man locker durch Naxx25 juggelt, hey meinetwegen.
Aber es gibt auch Zeiten da wipet man 10 Mal an Flickwerk - da will man doch nicht, dass es an einer gekillten Katze liegt die man auch hätte stehen lassen können.


----------



## Headsick (26. Juli 2009)

Immer wieder diese bekloppte Katze...
Es macht keinen Unterschied, ob sie lebt oder stirbt, aber allein die Tatsache, dass es immer wieder wen gibt, der sich dran hochzieht, reizt die Katze in die ewigen Jagdgründe zu schicken.


> Aber es gibt auch Zeiten da wipet man 10 Mal an Flickwerk - da will man doch nicht, dass es an einer gekillten Katze liegt die man auch hätte stehen lassen können.


Das liegt nicht an der Katze, sondern am Unvermögen des Raids... wer dann noch ner Katze die Schuld gibt, sollte mal drüber nachdenken, was er da sagt XD

Und wenn ich "Raidkick", "Lootsperre" oder besser gar "Gildenkick" lese... naja wer sich mit solchen Leuten umgeben will, bitte, aber ich geh lieber mit ner freundlichen Truppe, die es nicht nötig hat, wegen ner bekloppten Katze rumzuzicken. Btw: Gruß an alle Raidleiter, die dies tatsächlich derart hart sanktionieren... und omg, achtet libeer mal auf die "echten" Raidsünden^^

-MfG-


----------



## Súnzerò (26. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte es schonmal in einem anderen thread geschrieben: (auf only 10er bezogen)

Hier noch deutlicher, das die Bosse schwerer weren glaube ich auch nicht, aber ich glaube an komische Zufälle, das Bosse Föhigkeiten in verschärfter Reihenfolge einsetzen als vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann nur als Argument aufführen das wir damals 3 mal Unverwüstlich geschafft haben (twinks , freunden helfen usw) wenn die Katze lebte. Man könnte die Runs als glatte Runs bezeichnen. Natürlich sollte da auch jeder Spieler wissen was er tut , ob mit Katze oder ohne, aber die Momente die uns in anderen Runs , wo die Katze jemand gekillt hat, Unverwüstlich kosteten waren komische Zufälle wo man nichtmal den Spieler hätte flamen können. Sprich es war Pech !

Keine Ahnung, wer mit mir damals Unverwüstlich machen wollte bekam gesagt Katze bleibt leben sonst gehen wir/ich nicht mit. 

Aberglaube hin oder her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fakten sind Fakten. Mit toter Katze habe ich persönlich nie Unverwüstlich geschafft.




Auf 25er bezogen...

Mir selbst blieb der Titel Unsterblich verwährt, wir hatten gute IDs und schlechte IDs aber wie das bei 25 Leutchens so ist einer killt immer die Katze 

Auch hier meine persönlichen Fakten : Katze immer Tod = Kein Unsterblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PPS: Bevor wieder irgendso ein Blödmann das net checkt, war im letzten Thread so, man kann Unverwüstlich auch nach dem man den Titel hat noch machen um z.B. anderen zu helfen. Oder aus Langeweile oder mit Twinks etc. 
Irgendein Depp schaffts eh wieder zu schreiben naja egal...


----------



## ANubiZzz (26. Juli 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wenn mir ein Raidleader sagt ich soll die katze nicht killen dann hau ich sie weg pulle die erste trash grp renne aus Naxx und dann kann er mir ne lootsperre geben und von mir aus auch kicken weil das einfach bescheuert ist was hat Disziplin mit ner blöden Katze zu tun...



Dann viel spaß weiterhin in deiner Casualgilde, ohne  Respekt und Disiplin.


----------



## Dude281275 (26. Juli 2009)

Crudelus schrieb:


> es ist doch völlig egal ob die katze iwas macht oder nicht, es geht einfach darum das man die disziplin bewahren sollte, wenn es gesagt wird, nicht die katze zu killn, die katze nicht zu killn.
> tja und wer keine disziplin zeigt, sorry, aber sowas kann man nicht gebrauchen.





> es geht nicht um loot oder sonstiges,
> wenn jedoch der herr raidleiter sagt, die katze wird nicht gekillt, dann wird sie nicht gekillt.!
> 
> und wer es gemacht hat , und das hat nie einer, gabs ne lootsperre!



hab selten so gelacht


----------



## Súnzerò (26. Juli 2009)

Dude281275 schrieb:


> hab selten so gelacht




Trägst ja dank Blizz genug Epics um über Leute zu lachen die noch wissen wie dizipliniert man sein musste um damals Epics zu tragen.


----------



## ANubiZzz (26. Juli 2009)

Súnzerò schrieb:


> Trägst ja dank Blizz genug Epics um über Leute zu lachen die noch wissen wie dizipliniert man sein musste um damals Epics zu tragen.



!!!!!


----------



## HAx90 (26. Juli 2009)

Ich würde sagen wenn der Raidleiter sagt die katze wird NICHT gekillt.. dann hat das einfach damit zu tun ob es disziplin im raid gibt oder nicht

das hat nichts mit loots oder so zu tun...

es geht nur um die tatsache das die leute es schaffen den anweisungen des raidleiter zu befolgen da dieser (meistens) bischen mehr ahnung hat als der rest...

ps: wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten ich bin angetrunken-.-


----------



## Dude281275 (26. Juli 2009)

und was ist wen der rl sagt du rennst jetzt solange allein in die ini rein bis dein eq rot ist würdes das auch machen es geht ja um *Diziplin* es gibt einfach dinge die gehen zuweit und das gehört dazu 

und ich spiele schon 4 jahre wow raide recht erfolgreich und sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt

Diziplin? beim bosskampf JA beim trashmob JA im ts JA im chat JA usw.usw.usw. ... aber diese katze nein


----------



## Nexus.X (26. Juli 2009)

Moin ...

Eigentlich hab ich ja nichts gegen Leute die an etwas glauben, was für mich nicht ganz schlüssig ist. Ich finde aber eine Strafe für das Töten einer Pixelwurst welches 0 Einfluss auf den Raid hat, ist einfach lächerlich.

Thema Disziplin: 
Disziplin zeige ich bei Dingen welche Sinn ergeben, jedoch mit Sicherheit nicht bei irgendwelchen Spinnereien von Raidleitern die anderen ihren Hirngespinnste aufzwingen wollen und auch noch Strafen verteilen wenn die Member sie (mit Recht) nicht akzeptieren!

Erfolge: Ich hab den 10er Erfolg mehrere Male gemacht, darunter auch mit eliminierter Kitty, sie hat keinerlei Einfluss auf den Verlauf eines Schlachtzugs.

MfG Nex 

PS: Ich fand die menschliche Fähigkeit sich eigene Einbildungen einzureden bis sie persönliche Wirklichkeit werden schon immer faszinierend.


----------



## Dude281275 (26. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> PS: Ich fand die menschliche Fähigkeit sich eigene Einbildungen einzureden bis sie persönliche Wirklichkeit werden schon immer faszinierend.



wie war das in stratholme mit der rune und dem baron? da war doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kipp (26. Juli 2009)

also meiner meinung nach:

1. katzen sind nett und sie werden nicht gekillt (außer für quests)
2. was der rl sagt wird gemacht. 

wer beo so etwas nicht auf den rl hört ist oft (oft, nicht immer) auch sonst undiszipliniert.
wenn der rl sagt es wird zuerst der mob gehauen, dann wird auhc nur der mob gehauen, auch wenn ich persönlich anderer ansicht bin.
in anderen inis als naxx kommt es halt auf disziplin an, und der rl ist der einzige der ne linie vorgeben kann, in gewisser hinsicht ist er sowas wie ein offizier, nur das keine menschen sterben wenn er oder jemand anderes mist baut, sonder nur chars^^

man kann auch trotz strengem rl spaß im raid haben, und wenn er sagt du pullst mobs, gehst zum heiler und stellst dich tot dann mach ich das natürlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dude281275 (26. Juli 2009)

zuviel *Disziplin *ist einfach gift für den raid und für den spielspaß und ein unzufriedener raid reißt nicht viel

offiziere hat man beim bund und selbst da lernt man das man nicht immer das machen muss was der horst von einem möchte


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (26. Juli 2009)

armes Kätzchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Die wichtigste Frage ist doch,konntest du sie Kürschnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Man Man Man, manche tun so als währe der RL Gott.


----------



## madmurdock (26. Juli 2009)

Ich sehe das so wie Dude8383 x blub =)

Disziplin.. schön und gut, so lange jeder im Raid konzentriert die Ladungen bei Taddi beachtet ist es doch gut, aber lasst den Leuten doch ihren "Spass" bei Mr Bigglesworth. Falls irgendwann mal ein FUNDIERTER und 50 mal bestaetigter Beweis kommt, dass das Killen der Katze tatsächlich was mit dem Loot zu tun hat- OK. Dann, aber auch nur DANN kann man dem jenigen eine Lootsperre auferteilen (mal davon ab, dass er danach eh sofort aus dem Raid ist ;P Warum für andere sich noch abplacken, wenn es keine Items gibt... Gott wie schwachsinnig is der Poster bitte der das wirklich ernst nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). So lange der Rest ok läuft. WHO FUCKING CARES?

Aber ansonsten trag ihr nur dazu bei der Erheiterung und Belustigung der Mehrheit der User hier zu dienen. Naja zumindest für etwas gut. ;P


----------



## Kipp (26. Juli 2009)

wenn der kapitän abergläubsich ist muss die mannschaft damit leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (26. Juli 2009)

armseelig wie obrigkeitshörig manche hier sind.

freidenken ftw!


----------



## Kipp (26. Juli 2009)

jo, du bist so ein klassischer rebell, supa.

aggro klauen ftw, ich mach was ich will, ist ja n teamspiel...

ich liebe so leute die sich für hunderte euros punk klamotten kaufen weil sie ja nicht mainstream sind ^^


----------



## soul6 (26. Juli 2009)

hehehe; das geht auch andersrum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am anfang hab ich meine lieben Gildis ersucht die Katze einmal nicht zu killen, um zu schauen ob "Kel" dann (wie die Gerüchte sagen) , 10% mehr life hat.
(hat so 3 bis 4 runs gedauert, bis nicht irgendwer wieder mal Biggelsworth gekillt hat)
Und dann begann der running-gag........haben sie immer leben lassen und meine lieben Gildis, fragten mich regelmäßig nach Kel : "und hatte er jetzt mehr leben?" 
Ich: "schei... hab schon wieder vergessen nachzusehen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  böse wie meine lieben sind haben sie immer gewartet mit der Frage, bis er am Boden lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und jetzt haben sie bereits macros dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fazit: hab´s bis jetzt immer vergessen und mittlerweile ist Kel so oft im Dreck gelegen, das es mir furzegal ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal ehrlich, der liebe süße kleine Kater ist sowas von provokant am rumlaufen, das man ihn einfach umhauen muß !
Da zuckt jedem der finger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Diclonii (26. Juli 2009)

Immer wieder lustig wie schnell und effektiv falsche Gerüchte sich verbreiten und was fürn Aberglauben manche Leute entwickeln.
Bosse gehen leichter wenn die Katze lebt, bessere Drops, mehr random epics etc. xD
Das ist einfach nur nen Gimmick von Blizzard, im ganzen Spiel wimmelt es nur davon. Aber in NAxx isses dann was besonderes ^^
Der erste aus unserem Raid der Naxx betreten hat, hat auch gleich die Katze geklatscht, die nervt nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aenny (26. Juli 2009)

Súnzerò schrieb:


> Trägst ja dank Blizz genug Epics um über Leute zu lachen die noch wissen wie dizipliniert man sein musste um damals Epics zu tragen.



Hast ja null Peil, das ist ein Game nicht das Militär. Ich habe in WoW Classic den kompletten PvE Content gecleart und wir haben trotzdem viel Mist, während eines Raids, gebaut. Scheinst in einer echt peinlichen Gilde zu sein mein Freund, wenn euch der Raidleader immer alles sagen muss, eigenständiges denken überfordert euch anscheinend, deshalb muss es euer Raidleader für euch tun. Traurig sowas, echt traurig.
Noch was, früher haben die Leute mehr Spaß gehabt als heute, jetzt ist alles nur noch rushen und Fehler bzw. Späße werden mit Sanktionen geahndet. Ihr seid sowas von kindisch Leute, werdet erwachsen.
Das ist ein Game und der Spaß zählt, ich würde in eurem Raid erstrecht die Katze immer killen, son Mist den hier manche schreiben.


----------



## Laberede (26. Juli 2009)

Also an alle Helden die hier gegen RL die Katze umhauen:

Kann ja nicht schlimmer als ein Kick werden. Dafür hat man gleich dem RL mal gezeigt wer hier die Hosen an hat.

Und, seid ihr soo sicher das die Katze nicht doch was bewirkt ?

Wie wärs, würdet ihr euer linkes Ei drauf verwetten ?


----------



## Helto (26. Juli 2009)

ich weiß nicht wo das prob sein soll den scheiß critter nicht zu töten ehrlich gesagt^^ 
so lang auch nur die möglichkeit besteht dass man nen nachteil hat killt man stattdessen einfach die maden daneben und gut o0
Disziplin ist in dem Moment auch absolut zutreffend. Wenn mans net schafft den blöden Critter trotz Ansage am Leben zu lassen sry... was hat man bitte davon den wegzuklatschen


----------



## Rangekiller (26. Juli 2009)

man merkt wie viele leute hier keine ahnung haben dass diszipling ein A und O in nem 40 mann raid war/ist
tja ja gerüchten zufolge solls mal naxx mit mehr als 25 leuten gegebn haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aenny (26. Juli 2009)

Rangekiller schrieb:


> man merkt wie viele leute hier keine ahnung haben dass diszipling ein A und O in nem 40 mann raid war/ist
> tja ja gerüchten zufolge solls mal naxx mit mehr als 25 leuten gegebn haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man gute Leute in einer Gilde hat, wissen die wann sie sich, wie zu verhalten haben. Leider ist "gut" heute ein Privileg, das nicht jede Gilde von seinen Membern behaupten kann. Wieso schaffen es Gilden wie Ensidia firstkills zu landen? Nein man muss kein 24/7 Zocker sein. Denkt ma drüber nach.


----------



## Gulwar (26. Juli 2009)

Dude281275 schrieb:


> zuviel *Disziplin *ist einfach gift für den raid und für den spielspaß und ein unzufriedener raid reißt nicht viel
> 
> offiziere hat man beim bund und selbst da lernt man das man nicht immer das machen muss was der horst von einem möchte



Rischtisch.
Ansonsten gibts auch keinen Loot wenn jemand im Raid furzt. Dafür gibts extra Loot wenns in Wuppertal Elefanten regnet.
Allein für diesen Fred hat die Katze den Tod verdient. Auis Trollsicht ist es eh egal ob Ratten oder Katzen getötet werden, Hauptsache essbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jayla (26. Juli 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> es geht nicht um loot oder sonstiges,
> wenn jedoch der herr raidleiter sagt, die katze wird nicht gekillt, dann wird sie nicht gekillt.!
> 
> und wer es gemacht hat , und das hat nie einer, gabs ne lootsperre!



Danke für ihre fundierten Äußerungen zu "Totalitarismus", "Diktatur" und "Willkür".

Selten was dämlicheres gelesen. Und ich finds immer wieder erstaunlich, wie die Leute es wagen, diese Art von Willkür wie kleine, minderbemittelte Despoten als Druckmittel im Raid einzusetzen und so eigentlich z.b. Bücher (das ist das mit Papierseiten, wo Buchstaben draufstehen) wie "The Wave" immer wieder bestätigen.

Gib einem kleinen Mann "Macht" und er wird sie missbrauchen. Das und nichts anderes wird hier mit "Respekt" und "Disziplin" umschrieben, wenn jemand willkürlich schwere Konsequenzen für nichts verteilt. 

Respekt hebe ich mir übrigens für die Leute auf, die ihn sich verdienen. Und nicht, weil sie sich ein Schild auf die Stirn pappen "ich bin hier der Boss". Das beinhaltet übrigens durchaus "Raiddisziplin", da ich weiß, das ich bestimmte Dinge tun muss, einfach damit der Boss liegt und ich dieses Ziel habe. 

Aber auf sinnfreie Tests der Kategorie "ich teste eure Disziplin, indem ich euch verbiete das Katzenvieh zu töten" hab ich keinen Bock. Und ich halte es genauso: Wer mir so doof kommt, sorgt dafür, das ich die Katze töte, Trashmob pulle, rauslaufe, den Raidleiter im TS auslache und den Raid verlasse. Für so einen Unfug ist mir die Zeit zu schade.

ne sorry, diese Möchtegerneinheizer und Full-Metal-Jacket-Ausbilder-Methoden könnt ihr euch in die Haare schmieren. Wer mich dabeihaben will, macht so einen Mist nicht.

Und komischerweise, in meiner Gilde klappt das hervorragend. Da wird Respekt den Personen gezollt und nicht den Items.

Und nun: Flame on. Zeigt mir wie klein euer Puller wirklich ist. Los. *g*


----------



## Liquidlake (26. Juli 2009)

die loot tabelle wird beim betreten der instance festgelegt..


----------



## Muz (26. Juli 2009)

also wir warnen davor die katzen zu killen wenn rnd. mitkommen da es bei uns tradition ist sie am leben zu lassen und auch als würfelglücksbringer mir viel gebracht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ps: Crudelus  du hast meine Sig nachgemacht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -.-'


----------



## TheCelina (26. Juli 2009)

Tja, da haben Magier nen Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz Sheepen, nach 45 Sekunden greift sie dann den Magier an ... dann ist es Notwehr !


----------



## Laberede (26. Juli 2009)

Liquidlake schrieb:


> die loot tabelle wird beim betreten der instance festgelegt..



Und das weißt du weil ... ?

Programmierer bauen in ihren unbezalten Überstunden auch EasterEggs ein.
Warum sollten eventuelle Katzen-Buffs nicht auch in unbezahlten Überstunden entstanden sein ?

Betonarbeiter onanieren gerne mal in das flüssige Fundament, Juwelendiebe lassen eine stinkende Socke am Tatort zurück - warum sollten Programmierer nicht auch ein wenig Spaß an ihrer Arbeit haben ?


----------



## Gulwar (26. Juli 2009)

Laberede schrieb:


> Programmierer bauen in ihren unbezalten Überstunden auch EasterEggs ein.
> Warum sollten eventuelle Katzen-Buffs nicht auch in unbezahlten Überstunden entstanden sein ?
> 
> Betonarbeiter onanieren gerne mal in das flüssige Fundament, Juwelendiebe lassen eine stinkende Socke am Tatort zurück - warum sollten Programmierer nicht auch ein wenig Spaß an ihrer Arbeit haben ?



Auch Programmierer müssen sich an bestimmte regeln halten. Mal abgesehen das eastereggs genehmigt werden müssen und nicht etwa willkürlich eingebaut werden, machen sie nur Sinn, wenn man sie finden und anwenden  kann. Unsichtbare Eastereggs gibts nicht, ebensowenig wie die Katze Sinn macht, außer einige Spieler auf die böse Seite der Macht zu bringen.
Und Blizzard hat oft genug offiziell bestätigt, das die Loottable mit dem betreten der Instanz festgelegt wird. Ergo: Tötet die katze oder nicht - es ist völlig egal.


----------



## Rabaz (26. Juli 2009)

fixfox10 schrieb:


> Seit 2 bis 3 Monaten hält sich nun hartnäckig das Gerücht, daß dem Raid Random-Epic-Loot verwehrt bleibt, wenn die Katze vor ihrer Zeit ablebt. Erstaunlicherweise scheint da wirklich etwas dran zu sein, denn meine Beobachtung deckt sich mit dieser Aussage.
> 
> Aber: Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht.
> 
> ...



Ja, das gilt allerdings nur bei Vollmond.


----------



## Panaku (26. Juli 2009)

also es gibt da etwas ganz lustiges das man machen kann: spotten und aus der ini raus, die wird dann meistens durch vergelteraura getötet und der pala wird angemotzt^^

(natürlich nur in einem raid machen in dem keine "harte" strafen auf das katze killen drohen)


----------



## Kiroshaya (26. Juli 2009)

Also ich war gestern Naxx, wie immer war die Katze das erste, was tot am Boden lag.
Jemand aus meiner Gruppe hatte eine andere Vermutung bezüglich dem, was passiert, wenn die Katze tot ist. Aber das ist ja was anderes, also zu der vermutung mit den random Epix: Nach dem Tod der Katze & bis zum Tod von Kel gab es sage und schreibe 7 Randoms. Also - Wiederlegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodenfrost-der-pala (26. Juli 2009)

Ich schmeiß einfach vor der Katze die Weihe an...
kann ich doch nichts dafür, wenn sich der Flohzirkus sich in den Suizid wirft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Alternativ kann man die Katzte auch mit Bufffod als Pet übernehmen, sobalt es ausläuft verschwindet sie und Kel bekommt seinen Wutausbruch.


----------



## lord just (26. Juli 2009)

das grücht stammt noch aus den alten naxx zeiten, wo es aber kein gerücht war sondern stimmte.

es war so zu sagen damals der erste hardmode den es gab. wenn man die katze getötet hat, hat kelthuzad rumgeschrien und alle bosse in naxx haben einen buff bekommen, der diese stärker gemacht hat. es gab dann aber nicht weniger loot sondern mehr loot, nur hat man damals die bosse eh schon kaum geschafft und mit dem buff war es schon so gut wie unmöglich, weshalb damals galt, dass keiner die katze tötet, weil man sonst die id vergessen konnte (und die bekam man damals schon nach dem töten der katze).

heut zu tage macht es aber nichts aus, wenn man die katze tötet. die bosse bekommen keinen buff und der loot bleibt der selbe. aber allein der glaube daran, dass wenn man die katze tötet die bosse schwerer werden und man weniger loot bekommt reicht schon bei den meisten aus um ein verbot fürs töten der katze auszusprechen.

ist wie mit krankheiten. wenn man erkältet ist und sich im internet die symptome für z.b. aids durchließt ist man sich später zu 100% sicher, dass man aids hat.

die katze zu töten hat keinen einfluss auf irgendwas und mit testen der diziplin oder respekt hat das auch nichts zu tun. es hat einfach nur mit unwissenheit und abergleube zu tun und mit mehr nicht.


----------



## Jinjala (26. Juli 2009)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Was haben diese Katze und Gott Wohl Gemeinsam Mhhh???
> 
> ach ja nur Dumme Glauben daran.
> 
> ...




Dein Kommentar zeugt auch nicht von einem besonders hohen Intellekt... wenn ich das so sagen darf...


----------



## Starkwurst (26. Juli 2009)

ich denke es gibt in wow eie unbekannte Variable, die ich hier mal mit "Glück" beschreiben werde. Glück steht prinzipiell auf 50% und beeinflusst drops und boss-aktionen. Man hat also immer eine 50-50 Chance Glück zu haben oder nicht. Wenn man nun Mr. Biggleswoth killt wird "Glück" auf 47,34% verringert, was das gelingen der Ini behindern KANN. Aber wie so oft bei Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung ist eh alles random was passiert...

die katze sollte allein deswegen gekillt werden, weil sie das Haustier des Bösen ist

Mein vorschlag an Blizz: Man sollte die Katze aufheben dürfen, dann könnte man sie auf Kel werfen, worauf er dann Instant-stirbt


----------



## Werfloh (26. Juli 2009)

Also ich spiele immer mit der Katze. Ohne Dornen aktiviert zu haben, hau ich ihr ein Feenfeuer drauf und lass mich dann von ihr angreifen. ^^ Meistens tötet sie dann aber einer wenn er mich da vor der Katze weglaufen sieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yamdin (26. Juli 2009)

wenn man die killt kann man diese als pet erhalten ...nur sehr geringe droprate  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laberede (26. Juli 2009)

Am besten gibt Katze killen ein free-for-all PvP Flag. Repkosten sind dann auch normal zu bezahlen.
Für mich immer noch besser als wegen so nem kranken Katzentöter den Raid zu verlassen.
Das sind doch so Typen die auch ihre Goldhamster am Laufband rändern.
"Gestehe Goldhamster, du bist des Satans, gestehe."
"Quik quik."
"Lauter, das Volk will deine Sünden hören."
"Quik oink."

Noobs sind doch die eine Sache, Psychopathen die Andere.


----------



## Psychonightelf (26. Juli 2009)

Súnzerò schrieb:


> Ich hatte es schonmal in einem anderen thread geschrieben: (auf only 10er bezogen)
> 
> Hier noch deutlicher, das die Bosse schwerer weren glaube ich auch nicht, aber ich glaube an komische Zufälle, das Bosse Föhigkeiten in verschärfter Reihenfolge einsetzen als vorher
> 
> ...



Wenn die Katze Lebt denkst du nicht dran, wurde sie jedoch auf gemeine Art und Weise aufgeschlitzt (sry. find die Formulierung nice), hast du immer im Hinterkopf: KATZE TOD!!! Und somit achtest du auf wie gesagt: Komische Zufälle! Und reagierst evtl. wie 75% der anderen Menschen auch hektischer usw. (unbewusst) was dann zum Wipe führt, währe die Katze noch am Leben hättest du aus so einer nahe Wipe Erfahrung nur ein blaues Auge davongetragen und es nicht weiter beachtet!

*Es wurde mal die Leistung eines Sportlers gemessen!

Erster lauf auf i-eine Distanz ergab 2min 36sek, danach gab man ihm einen Activdrinkdingens (eig. einfach Wasser mit nachgeschmack) und siehe hin auf seiem reinen Glauben er sei besser als vorhin rennt er die selbe Strecke über 13sek schneller!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lasst die Katze doch am Leben, wirds für euch noch mehr Loot geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobbysir (26. Juli 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wenn mir ein Raidleader sagt ich soll die katze nicht killen dann hau ich sie weg pulle die erste trash grp renne aus Naxx und dann kann er mir ne lootsperre geben und von mir aus auch kicken weil das einfach bescheuert ist was hat Disziplin mit ner blöden Katze zu tun...




was bist du den für einer ?
dir bringt wow wohl kein spass mehr oder ?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (26. Juli 2009)

Hehe ich spiele immer mit ihr die kann man schön kiten als Hexe setz ich FdE u mit dem Dk mach ich Dunkler Befehl werde mal versuchen sie zu Kel zu kiten aber dank tollen Port System wirds wohl nix.

Das beste ist sie faucht immer schön


----------



## Moktheshock (26. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Hehe ich spiele immer mit ihr die kann man schön kiten als Hexe setz ich FdE u mit dem Dk mach ich Dunkler Befehl werde mal versuchen sie zu Kel zu kiten aber dank tollen Port System wirds wohl nix.
> 
> Das beste ist sie faucht immer schön



^^ jaja die kleine kann sehr anhänglich sein!


----------



## noizycat (26. Juli 2009)

fixfox10 schrieb:


> Irgendein Schurke/Krieger/Todesritter (alternativ hierzu setze eine beliebige andere Klasse hier ein, die im Ansehen nicht übermäßig hochstehend ist) hat es gewagt, sich Mr. Bigglesworth zu nähern und ihn hinterrücks zu meucheln.


Der Beitrag war OK bis auf diesen oberflächlichen Dünnschiss ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich lasse die Katze übrigens am Leben, denn ich mag Katzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (26. Juli 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Total sinnlos ich meine was ist bitteschön so schlimm wenn man irgendeine Katze killt?



Ist ne Mentalitätsfrage. Ich zitiere hier einfach mal Goethe:

"Wer Tiere quält ist unbeseelt
 und Gottes guter Geist ihm fehlt."
 Und mag noch so treu er schauen
 Du solltest _niemals_ ihm vertrauen."

Und weil Goethe da recht hat, fliegt bei uns jeder, der wehrlose Ziele einfach tötet weil er es kann.


----------



## Technocrat (26. Juli 2009)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Was haben diese Katze und Gott Wohl Gemeinsam Mhhh???
> 
> ach ja nur Dumme Glauben daran.




Ach, DEIN IQ reicht nicht aus, Gottes Existenz zu erkennen und Du hälst Dich für geistig überlegen? Na, wenn Du meinst, Simpleton...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (26. Juli 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ach, DEIN IQ reicht nicht aus, Gottes Existenz zu erkennen und Du hälst Dich für geistig überlegen? Na, wenn Du meinst, Simpleton...




hmm was hat IQ mit Gott zu tun --------------->nix sonst können wir ja auch noch die tolle Lehre vom intelligenten Design in der Schule einführen da hätten auch schlechte Schüler ne Chance 

bin bekennender Atheist und hab trotzdem einne höhere Bildung


----------



## Heilbäumchen (26. Juli 2009)

Súnzerò schrieb:


> [...]
> Aberglaube hin oder her
> 
> 
> ...



Wow Fakten sind also Fakten, das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, hättest Du jezt geschrieben, empirische Studien haben ergeben, dass man ohne Tote Katze den Titel bekommt, hätte der Satz ja noch halbwegs sinnvoll sein können, nur weil du mit lebender Katze den Titel geschafft hast, bedeutet nämlcih nicht, dass man den Titel mit Toter Katze nicht erhalten kann. 

Wir fassen also zusammen, du hast den Titel der Unverwüstliche mit lebender Katze bekommen, mit toter Katze hast du ihn nicht bekommen, das sind ganz sicher 2 Fakten. Aber haben diese Fakten irgendeinen Einfluß darauf ob andere den Titel erreichen? Nur so nebenbei, ich hab den Titel, die Katze war tot, also die Katze beim ersten Versuch lebte, sind wir gescheitert. Was sagst du jetzt?

Ich halte das ganze für nen Aberglauben, einen verzweifelten Versuch einen Sinn in einem völlig sinnlosem NPC zu finden. Aber wenn man nur hart genug daran glaubt, kann diese Katze und der Aberglaube auch gut zur selbsterfüllenden Prophezeiung werden.  Sprich redet man sich oft genug ein, es kann nicht klappen, dann klappt es auch nicht.



Súnzerò schrieb:


> Auf 25er bezogen...
> 
> Mir selbst blieb der Titel Unsterblich verwährt, wir hatten gute IDs und schlechte IDs aber wie das bei 25 Leutchens so ist einer killt immer die Katze
> 
> ...



MAn kann die Sache aber auch einfach so sehen, dass es wesentlich schwieriger ist, den Titel auf 25er Ebene zu machen, da von 25 Leuten garantiert einer dabei ist, der den Heigan Dance verkackt und falls nicht sollte man nicht vergessen, dass die meisten Gilden Leute haben um einen exellenten 10er Raid auf die Beine zu stellen und deshalb im 25er auf das Auffüllen mit Randoms angewiesen sind. Diese Randoms sind wenn man viel Glück hat, auch ganz brauchbar um den Titel theoretisch zu erhalten, da hapert es jedoch meist am ungewohnten Zusammenspiel und schon ist einer tot, weil die Heiler ihre Zeit brauchten um sich an die Neuen zu gewöhnen. Wenn man die gleichen Leute in der darauffolgenden Woche noch einmal zusammenbekommen sollte, dann hat man beim 2. Run schon eine wesentlich höhere Chance.


----------



## eNBeWe (26. Juli 2009)

Liquidlake schrieb:


> die loot tabelle wird beim betreten der instance festgelegt..



Korrekt. Da gab es mal vor geraumer Zeit (pre-WotLK) einen Blue-post zu. Der Loot eines Gegners wird generiert in dem Moment wo er spawnt. Da die gesamte Instanz spawnt wenn du sie betrittst, ist der Loot schon in dem Moment festgelegt wo der erste rein kommt.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (26. Juli 2009)

lol disziplin in nem spiel für 12 jährige ihr seid echt helden xD


----------



## Dude281275 (26. Juli 2009)

gerüchte und aberglauben gibts viel..zuviel in diesem spiel

killt den baron auf der rune dann droppt er seinen gaul...

das schwert ashbringer.... wie war das nochma...

You need to find [Nat Pagle's Guide to Extreme Anglin']
witch then you need Arcnite fishing pole. you also need fishing
enchants and fishing gloves and 100+ bait. this makes your fishing
to 437.
Then you need to kill nefarian to get blood elves to spawn inside eldre Thalas.
Witch is known as Dire Maul. Then when you speak with them you need
to find a corpse.. the corpse of natplage. witch is in Hearthglen in a river.
after speaking with the corpose you have to fish it from the smallest north
lake in alterac valley.
When its fished its nothing but a crapp item witch you give to
natplages corpose and then again he gives you Ashbringer!

genau so ists mit der katze und anderen dingen wie sagte mal Friedrich der Große: „der aberglaube ist ein kind der furcht, der schwachheit und der unwissenheit."


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Juli 2009)

> Dann viel spaß weiterhin in deiner Casualgilde, ohne Respekt und Disiplin.



1. Was hast du gegen ne Casual Gilde?
2. meine Gilde hat Ulduar 10 clear also sooo Casual kann sie nicht sein.
3. Disziplin(wenn du schon sagst du hast "disiplin" dann schreib es auch richtig...)
4. WTF hat Respekt oder Disziplin mit einer katze zu tun? Wollt ihr es nicht verstehen... Gar nichts! Wenn jemand ständig im Kampf afk geht weil er grad seine Katze kuscheln will ist das Respektlos und undiszipliniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also denkt einfach mal nach was für einen Scheiss ihr da labert


----------



## Fhiess (26. Juli 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> es geht nicht um loot oder sonstiges,
> wenn jedoch der herr raidleiter sagt, die katze wird nicht gekillt, dann wird sie nicht gekillt.!
> 
> und wer es gemacht hat , und das hat nie einer, gabs ne lootsperre!



Genau! Wenn er sagt, "spring im Reallife ausm Fenster!", dann hast du im Reallife ausm Fenster zu springen und ihm danach Bericht zu erstatten!


----------



## Xall13 (26. Juli 2009)

Naxx? wer geht denn da noch hin ?


----------



## Kremlin (26. Juli 2009)

Xall13 schrieb:


> Naxx? wer geht denn da noch hin ?



Ich gehe auch nurnoch da hin um den Leuten ihren Loot zu versauen, indem ich die Katze töte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unfaith (26. Juli 2009)

Laberede schrieb:


> Am besten gibt Katze killen ein free-for-all PvP Flag. Repkosten sind dann auch normal zu bezahlen.
> Für mich immer noch besser als wegen so nem kranken Katzentöter den Raid zu verlassen.
> Das sind doch so Typen die auch ihre Goldhamster am Laufband rändern.
> "Gestehe Goldhamster, du bist des Satans, gestehe."
> ...



muss ich jetzt zum psychater weil ich massen an humanoiden, wildtieren, tieren und elementaren in wow gekillt habe?

wir sehen uns bei kallwas!


----------



## Thedynamike (26. Juli 2009)

Ich hab gehört Onyxia atmet öfter, wenn man knubbelt...


----------



## Ráana (26. Juli 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Ich gehe auch nurnoch da hin um den Leuten ihren Loot zu versauen, indem ich die Katze töte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



made my day (;


----------



## Jiwari (26. Juli 2009)

Jayla schrieb:


> Danke für ihre fundierten Äußerungen zu "Totalitarismus", "Diktatur" und "Willkür".
> 
> Selten was dämlicheres gelesen. Und ich finds immer wieder erstaunlich, wie die Leute es wagen, diese Art von Willkür wie kleine, minderbemittelte Despoten als Druckmittel im Raid einzusetzen und so eigentlich z.b. Bücher (das ist das mit Papierseiten, wo Buchstaben draufstehen) wie "The Wave" immer wieder bestätigen.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wirklich zu köstlich wie du dich hier als Rebell profilierst. Du tust gerade so als wären Raidleiter im allgemeinen Machtmenschen die einfach alles kontrollieren wollen und setzt sie sogar mit Diktatoren gleich. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es in deinen Raids aussieht, aber wenn mir die herangehensweise des Leiters nicht passt oder ich sehe das er einen groben Fehler begeht, dann mach ich ihn darauf aufmerksam, denn dafür ist ein Rl in dem Sinne ein gleichgestellter Mensch dem ich mein Denken mitteilen kann ohne große konsequenzen fürchten zu müssen. Natürlich ist hier der Umgangston immernoch entscheidend, wenn ich ihm in ruhigem Ton meine Sicht der Dinge sachlich Darlege wird er eher darauf eingehen als wenn ich ihn beschimpfe, geschweige denn so ein kindisches und pre-pubertäres verhalten an den Tag lege wie du es uns so schön beschrieben hast. 

Zum Thema: Und wer die Katze tötet...
Wie hier bereits mehrere Leute geschrieben haben *war* es durchaus einmal tatsache das, wenn Mr. Bigglesworth starb, eine Art Hardmode Aktiviert wurde, dies jedoch heute nicht mehr der Fall ist. Dennoch denke ich sollte das arme Katzenvieh am Leben gelassen werden, erst recht wenn sich der Schlachtzugsleiter schon dagegen ausspricht. Dies hat weder mit einer Macht Demonstration zutun, noch mit Willkür, sondern damit das WoW immernoch ein Gruppenspiel ist und der Rl in dem Moment euren Schlachtzug koordiniert und *leitet*. Wenn du damit nicht Leben kannst dann solltest du dich lieber mit Open-World-PvP befaßen, denn da geht es allein um dich. Wie heißt es so schön, es gibt kein ich in dem Wort Schlachtzug


Ich würde echt gerne sehen wie du oben beschriebenes Verhalten im Arbeitsalltag vertrittst, solltest du es wirklich so Ausleben wirst du es schwer haben dich in einem Job lange zu halten. Wer im Geschäftsleben keine "Befehle" befolgen kann, wird früher oder später sehr schnell untergehen.



Heilbäumchen schrieb:


> *Wow Fakten sind also Fakten, das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, hättest Du jezt geschrieben, empirische Studien haben ergeben, dass man ohne Tote Katze den Titel bekommt,* hätte der Satz ja noch halbwegs sinnvoll sein können, nur weil du mit lebender Katze den Titel geschafft hast, bedeutet nämlcih nicht, dass man den Titel mit Toter Katze nicht erhalten kann.
> [...]



Ohne nun das Member welches du zitiert hast in Schutz nehmen zu wollen, aber Empirische Studien kannst du in die Tonne tretten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn wie einige Pastafaris hier vielleicht wissen gilt z.B. als Empirisch bewiesen das die zurückgehende Anzahl an Piraten, seit dem 16. Jahrhundert, für die Globale erwärmung verantwortlich ist... du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will?^^
Quelle:Wikipedia:Fliegendes Spagettimonster


----------



## Nexus.X (26. Juli 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ist ne Mentalitätsfrage. Ich zitiere hier einfach mal Goethe:
> 
> "Wer Tiere quält ist unbeseelt
> und Gottes guter Geist ihm fehlt."
> ...


Der kleine, wohl auch feine Unterschied liegt aber darin das wir über eine virtuelle Darstellung eines Tieres reden, mehr nicht.
Ich schick bei CoD5 auch Hunde in die ewigen Jagdgründe weil sie mir sonst die Rübe abbeißen. Trotzdem würde ich meinen zwei Vierbeinern zuhause im Leben nichts antun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Kick wegen einer solchen Begründung ist Machtmissbrauch, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Die Macht den Spielern die Teilnahme an einem Raid zu missgönnen. (Ist nicht viel, aber dennoch schwachsinnig)


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (26. Juli 2009)

selten hab ich so dämliche Antworten gelesen.. ich würde es tatsächlich wie auf Seite 1 beschrieben tun... katze killen, mobs pullen( da geht einiges.. bin palatank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und dann die Instanz verlassen..  Wenn ein Raidleiter meint wegen einer toten katze rumzicken zu müssen und bei einem Wipe dann die Schuld auch noch darin sucht und nicht an einem fehlverhalten eines raidteilnehmers dann möchte ich sowieso nicht mit gehen..

Und zum Thema disziplin.. wo bin ich denn gelandet? bei der Bundeswehr? hat mir irgendjemand in dem Spiel was zu sagen? steht da irgendjemand von der Weisungsbefugnis höher oder niedriger als ich? ich denke nicht.. ich mache meinen "job" als die Klasse/skillung die ich spiele gut, das weiß ich. und mehr brauch ich nicht wissen. 
Klar wenn mir jemand sagt ich soll mich rechts, und nicht links hinstellen bei thaddius mach ich das.. aber das hat ja auch einen Sinn.. im gegensatz zu 

"töte bloß die Katze nicht sonst sind wir DOOOOOMED!"

solche Menschen würden im echten Leben in die Klapsmühle eingewiesen werden.. "AAAH ich habe heute meinen Job verloren weil ich, als ich das Haus verlassen habe, auf eine Ameise getreten bin!!"


----------



## turageo (26. Juli 2009)

Jinjala schrieb:


> Dein Kommentar zeugt auch nicht von einem besonders hohen Intellekt... wenn ich das so sagen darf...



Naja, um dieses (!) Thema auszudiskutiern, müsste man ne theologische Grundsatzdebatte anfangen, was aber hier definitiv nicht ins Forum gehört (oder passt das unter "GOTT & die Welt" ^^). Prinzipiell gebe ich Deinem Vorposter aber Recht, das hat auch wenig mit von Dir vorgeworfenen fehlenden Intellekt zu tun, eher mit Glauben bzw. Nicht-Glauben an eine Sache/Person/Macht - was auch immer man dafür hernehmen möchte. Wenn ich nicht an so etwas glaube, kann ich durchaus auch solche Statements bringen, das "dumm" hätte vielleicht nicht reingemusst, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. So viel noch... einige der Dinge, die gottgläubige Menschen sagen/schreiben/tun schockieren mich weit mehr als alles was ein Atheist jemals über Gott lästern könnte... -.-

Du kannst das gerne per PN mit mir weiterführen. Bin da gerne bereit dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Orentil (26. Juli 2009)

also ich kann mich meinen vorrednern nur anschliesen früher hatt die katze ne art hardmode ausgelöst aber soweit ich informiert bin kann man heutzutage die katze killen oder es lassen ,es spielt einfach keine rolle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich persöhnlich würd sie schon nur killen um den boss schreien zu hören^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

mfg Orentil


----------



## Murinus (26. Juli 2009)

der random epic loot mytost stimmt auch net , hab den schon öffter gekillt und trodsdem naxx cler + nen haufen random epics


----------



## Headsick (26. Juli 2009)

Dude281275 schrieb:


> und was ist wen der rl sagt du rennst jetzt solange allein in die ini rein bis dein eq rot ist würdes das auch machen es geht ja um *Diziplin* es gibt einfach dinge die gehen zuweit und das gehört dazu
> 
> und ich spiele schon 4 jahre wow raide recht erfolgreich und sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt
> 
> Diziplin? beim bosskampf JA beim trashmob JA im ts JA im chat JA usw.usw.usw. ... aber diese katze nein




Ja, s.o., Disziplin gehört dazu, aber dazu gehört auch gewisses Mass an gesundem Menschenverstand... aber in meinem Lieblingsforum und auf vielen Servern ist dies leider nicht soweit verbreitet, wie man sich es wünschen würde^^
(Das beweisen auch die unzählingen Kitty-Kill-Threads XD)

Wenn ein RL meint, sich wegen ner Katze aufplüstern zu müssen, ist das doch völlig überzogen... sch*** auf die Katze, hauptsache die anderen Sachen stimmen. Und als Indikator, wie gut ein Raid dem RL folgen will und mag und wie dizipliniert alles laufen wird, sollte man eher die erste Trash-Gruppen und die ersten1-2 Bosse nehmen und keine Katze, die seeeehr provokativ im Nax-Eingang herumstolziert^^


----------



## Damatar (26. Juli 2009)

ich sag nur :NICHT DEN DICKEN ROTEN KNOPF DRÜCKEN!!!.....^^ wat glaubste was pasiert ? richtig  einer patscht drauf loss^^


----------



## gerdmobach (26. Juli 2009)

also wer glaubt das dies Vieh öhm Katze was mit Loot zu tun hat der glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann ... was hat das töten von der Katz mit Disziplin zu tun das Vieh lebt eh nach 1.5 std. wieder ... zudem gehört die Katze doch Noth wenn ich mich recht erinnere und ist nur Kels Liebling oder so ... scheiss auf die Katz miau mau schnurr peng katze tot ruh is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamaecki (26. Juli 2009)

SonGuko12 schrieb:


> bei uns gildenkick!



ihr seit doch schwachsinnig!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oronarc (26. Juli 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> ihr seit doch schwachsinnig!!!!!!!!!



Wieso, das ist doch noch harmlos.
Unsere Mr-Biggelsworth-Killer werden so lange geflamt, bis sie ihren Account kündigen.

PS: und btw. wer glaubt, dass der Kill von Mr. Biggelsworth keine Bedeutung hat, der glaubt wohl auch, dass die Amerikaner schon auf dem Mond waren. Nä, so isset nich!


----------



## Hypnopala (26. Juli 2009)

Mir is das Latte ob die Katze dran glauben muss oder ned.

Denkt immer dran es ist ein Spiel und nicht die Realität.....


Was bringt es euch über ein Virtuelles Tier zu streiten, flamen etc. macht das mal lieber im echten Leben da hat es mehr nutzen als bei einen Spiel!!
Gibt genug Leute die im echten Leben Tiere qäulen, töten, häuten etc.!!!


Sinnloses Thema...


----------



## Kremlin (26. Juli 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Unsere Mr-Biggelsworth-Killer werden so lange geflamt, bis sie ihren Account kündigen.



Guter Witz.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (26. Juli 2009)

sinnloses thema /close pls !


----------



## Malorus (26. Juli 2009)

disziplin... hmm anweisungen folgen ohne den eigenen verstand benutzen ist eure ansicht des wortes disziplin?
das erinnert mich an einen österreichischen dauerkreischenden zwerg.

unsinnige anweisungen zu befolgen , hat meiner meinung nichts mit disziplin zu tun ,sondern ist reine dummheit.
die katze hat keinerlei auswirkungen auf den weiteren verlauf der instanz ---> kein grund sie nicht zu töten.
das ist genau so , als ob der raidleiter sagt, dass jetzt keine maden und ratten mehr getötet werden. genau so unsinnig.
raidleiter die dies verbieten, wollen nur ihre "macht" verdeutlichen und wer sich davon einschüchtern lässt , hats auch nicht anders verdient.


----------



## Marius K (26. Juli 2009)

/sign
Wenn ein Raidleiter sagt man soll die Katze nicht killen,will er nur gucken bis zu welchem grad die raidmember im gehorchen.Disziplin ist schon wichtig,aber nur bis zu einem gewissen grad.der auch sinnvoll ist.Wenn ich aber sehe wie die katze in die weihe des palas  Reinläuft und der dann dafür aus dem raid geworfen wird,werfen sich mir so einige fragen auf.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> sinnloses thema /close pls !



und das von dir ^^


----------



## Komicus (26. Juli 2009)

Wir waren gestern in Naxx und hatten jemand dabei der noch nie drin war und auch mit der Katze nix anfangen konnte bis ein "OH NEIN, DIE KATZE IST TOT...die ID ist verloren" durch den TS schallte.Nach kurzer Info warum man die katze nicht töten darf gab es eine Endschuldigung und zum erstenmal seit laaaaaanger zeit lief es mal wieder fast problemlos in Naxx.Gut, kurz vor Haigan auf der kurzen strecke gabs kein random epic drop, dafür ein paar erfolge und brauchbaren loot für die noch fast jungfreulichen 80ger^^


----------



## Spliffmaster (26. Juli 2009)

SonGuko12 schrieb:


> bei uns gildenkick!




is ja krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (26. Juli 2009)

Netter Blog, aber schwachsinn.


----------



## Lari (26. Juli 2009)

Aberglaube nennt man das.
Und allein um Kel zu ärgern wird die Katze jedes mal gegrillt.
Erfahrungen mit Loot? Meine zwei letzten 25er Random Naxx in maximal 4 Stunden clear, diverse epische Randomdrops.


----------



## Niem16 (26. Juli 2009)

... oh man Disziplin... es ist ne katze wenn nen Raid-Lead sagt... ihr killt die katze nicht dann muss er langeweile ham wir haben die bis jetzt immer gekillt... und das lustige daran..... Verräter Der Menschheit Ende der Reise und noch besseres ist immer gefallen..


----------



## stsneh (26. Juli 2009)

.... Also ich spiel WOW nur um mich zu entspannen un um Spaß zu haben ob einer die Katze killt oder net sei dem überlassen es sin nur Pixel ... Das hat für mich au nix mit Disziplin zu tun ich mein wie gesagt ich spiel um spaß zu haben um mal von den ganzen Problemen die man im echten Leben eh hat abzuschalten ...Diziplin muss ich im echten LEben noch genug an den Tag legen

so lang solche Aktionen weder mir oder den andere in Ihrgendeiner weise den Spielspaß verderben is es mir egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Un mit Tier quälerei hat des rein garnix zu tun ..... es mussten ja au schon viele murlocs ihr leben lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  un deswegen schreit au keiner


----------



## Technocrat (26. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> bin bekennender Atheist und hab trotzdem einne höhere Bildung



Deinem Avatar nach bist Du eher Satanist.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondokir (26. Juli 2009)

Es ist ganz egal ob die Katze hinterrücks ermeuchelt wurde oder sonst wie zu Strecke gebracht wird. Der Dropp bleibt der gleiche und die Bosse sind auch net schwerer. Nur weil das ein paar Gilde so angeblich mitbekommen haben muss das noch lange nicht stimmen. ^^
Also Schwachsinn.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (26. Juli 2009)

Mondokir schrieb:


> Es ist ganz egal ob die Katze hinterrücks ermeuchelt wurde oder sonst wie zu Strecke gebracht wird. Der Dropp bleibt der gleiche und die Bosse sind auch net schwerer. Nur weil das ein paar Gilde so angeblich mitbekommen haben muss das noch lange nicht stimmen. ^^
> Also Schwachsinn.
> 
> 
> ...



tjo ist leider wie die leute die sagen, dass das baron mount nur droppt wenn man vorher nackt auf der straße zu christina aguilera musik getanzt hat und sich dabei zahnstocher unter die Zehennägel gehämmert hat.. weils bei ihnen so geklappt hat

Das 99,9% der anderen Mitspieler das mount gedroppt bekommen haben weil der Loot bei erstellung der Instanz so schon festgelegt wurde und sich auch nach einem Kopfstand daran nix ändert ist ja egal.


----------



## Tazmal (26. Juli 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Dann viel spaß weiterhin in deiner Casualgilde, ohne  Respekt und Disiplin.



wie naiv ist es bitte respekt in wow zu zeigen?

Vor wem solltest du denn respekt haben? KEINER in wow steht über dir, alle sind gleichwertig ...

Raids die leute kicken oder sogar aus gilden schmeisen wegen sowas, gehören komplett gebannt ...


----------



## Headsick (26. Juli 2009)

Respekt untereinander ist schon wichtig, vor allem wenn man zusammen erfolgreich Raiden will, aber hier zeigt sich der garnichtsoschmale Grat zwischen Disziplin die sein muss und IchbinderChef-ihrtutwasichsage-auchwennsunsinnist...und wenn jmd der Meinung ist solche Sachen wie die Katze künstlich wichtig zu machen, sollte an seiner Einstellung zum SPiel dringend etwas ändern.
Wenn man (egal ob RL oder nicht) im Raid drum bittet, diesmal die Katze am leben zu lassen, wirdst du mit Sicherheit mehr Erfolg verzeichnen^^


----------



## jon_x(back again) (26. Juli 2009)

respekt verdient man sich auf der straße.


----------



## Rodanold (26. Juli 2009)

Zum Topic:
Es ist ganz egal ob das Katzenviech in die Jagdgründe eingeht oder nicht. Es hat aktuell keine Auswirkungen.

Zum OT:

Ich finde es wunderbar die ganzen Kommentare zu lesen von wegen 
"das Kätzle wird gekillt.. egal ob der Raidleiter sagt es bleibt stehen oder nicht"
und dann noch die ganzen Leute die sich drüber aufregen,
wenn ein Raidleiter entsprechend reagiert und aus dem Raid kickt.
Und noch viel mehr liebe ich die Leute die sagen man muß keinen Respekt haben.
Dann solltet ihr am Besten euer Sandspielzeug rausholen und im Sandkasten spielen.

Wer in WoW was erreichen will muss sich an Regeln halten. Und im Raid stellt der Raidleiter
die Regeln auf. Das ist sein gutes Recht, da er ja auch den Raid organisiert und leitet. Und wenn
der Raidleiter eine Entscheidung trifft, dann wird die nicht hinterfragt sondern befolgt.
Und wer dann anfängt und sich auflehnt..... derjenige verliert seinen Respekt. Denn dann weiß
ich das er nie weiterkommen wird. Und was er bis dahin hat, bekam er nur weil er netterweise
mal irgendwo mitgenommen wurde.

Versucht mal in einer Elite-Gilde ne Ratte zu killen oder wild durchs Bild zu hüpfen.
Disziplin meine Herren...Disziplin.
Und wer diszipliniert spielt, der verdient sich auch seinen Respekt.

Grüße Roni


----------



## grünhaupt (26. Juli 2009)

hallo,

katze killen oder net ist völlig egal. 

Mit was für einer Berechtigung bestimmt der Raidleiter, was mit der Katze geschieht??


----------



## Rodanold (26. Juli 2009)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> katze killen oder net ist völlig egal.
> 
> *Mit was für einer Berechtigung bestimmt der Raidleiter, was mit der Katze geschieht??*



Schwere Frage, oder?

Ich würd sagen mir der selben Berechtigung, mit der er entschieden hat, das *DU* mitgenommen wirst.


----------



## Faei (26. Juli 2009)

naja jeder kennt ja vor heigen (mein hass boss auch wenn ich das laufen perfekt kann und nicht sterbe^^)
sind ja diese maden fledermäuse seuchenzeugs und so uns iwie immer wenn jemand die katze gekillt hat kamm da
kein einziger random epic drop aber das ist alles warscheinlich nur dummer zufall glaub nicht das die 
katze was damit zu tun hat auch wenn es sehr merkwürdig ist
wir haben auch schonmal nen typ ausem raid gekickt als der den gekillt hat aber eigentlich hatte der nur scheiß equip und
wir ham ihn geladen und naja hatten dann halt en grund^^
aber es ist schon super zu hören wie sich kel darüber aufregt^^


----------



## SulTaNkx (26. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Moin ...
> 
> Eigentlich hab ich ja nichts gegen Leute die an etwas glauben, was für mich nicht ganz schlüssig ist. Ich finde aber eine Strafe für das Töten einer Pixelwurst welches 0 Einfluss auf den Raid hat, ist einfach lächerlich.
> 
> ...



ja stimmt schon ne strafe ist echt lächerlich , aber ich finde wenn der raidleiter sagt man solls lassen dann macht man es halt nicht...........
oder könnt ihr euch etwa nicht zurrück halten?  lernt man meisst wenn man etwas älter wird^^ mfg 
ich weiss schon die leute die sich dem raidleiter wiedersetzten das sind so welche die immer diese nervigen spielzeug eisenbahnen aufstellen wo alle im raid tut tut machen XD


----------



## Matress (26. Juli 2009)

das es lootsperre für so etwas gibt ist echt das dümmste das ich je gehört habe . . .
und ich fands schon dumm als ich n warri gesehen habe der zm gesockelt hatte!!

aber DAS ist echt das allerdümmste!! gibt nicht viele sachen außerhalb von WoW die dümmer sind!


btw : spass > popeln > disziplin
es immernoch ein spiel. hat sich bis jetzt noch nichts dran geändert und es wird sich nichts dran ändern.
echt arm was hier von manchen geschrieben wird ...


----------



## Stonewhip (26. Juli 2009)

In unseren Raids ist die Katze oft ein "Disziplintest".. Da könnt ihr euch jetzt mal nen Kopf drüber machen..


----------



## Malorus (26. Juli 2009)

SulTaNkx schrieb:


> ja stimmt schon ne strafe ist echt lächerlich , aber ich finde wenn der raidleiter sagt man solls lassen dann macht man es halt nicht...........
> oder könnt ihr euch etwa nicht zurrück halten?  lernt man meisst wenn man etwas älter wird^^ mfg
> ich weiss schon die leute die sich dem raidleiter wiedersetzten das sind so welche die immer diese nervigen spielzeug eisenbahnen aufstellen wo alle im raid tut tut machen XD



ich respektiere die aufgabe der raidleiters und weiß wie anstrengend sie manchmal seien kann. doch ist das verbot des tötens der katze reine schikane gegen die mitglieder des raids und hat keinerlei berechtigung. es gibt sinnvolle regeln und es gibt dumme regeln und meiner meinung nach ist man, wenn man allen regeln blind befolgt, genau so dumm wie sie.


----------



## Zyste (26. Juli 2009)

TheCelina schrieb:


> Tja, da haben Magier nen Vorteil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Auch nicht schlecht. xD


----------



## SulTaNkx (26. Juli 2009)

Malorus schrieb:


> ich respektiere die aufgabe der raidleiters und weiß wie anstrengend sie manchmal seien kann. doch ist das verbot des tötens der katze reine schikane gegen die mitglieder des raids und hat keinerlei berechtigung. es gibt sinnvolle regeln und es gibt dumme regeln und meiner meinung nach ist man, wenn man allen regeln blind befolgt, genau so dumm wie sie.



dabei geht es nur ums prinzip 
shice auf die drecks katze ..............
aber naja ich will mich deswegen nicht ärgern
macht sie einfach kaputt und freut euch das der raidleader genervt ist macht noch 24 andere ding die er vorher erklärt und bittet sie zu unterlassen
dann werdet ihr bestimmt nie wieder von ihm eingeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morélia (26. Juli 2009)

Mal ne Frage.
Wenn der RL sagt, alle im Raid sollen ihren Umhang und ihren Helm ausblenden, weil er das will.
Macht ihr das dann auch?


----------



## Nexus.X (26. Juli 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Wer in WoW was erreichen will muss sich an Regeln halten. Und im Raid stellt der Raidleiter
> die Regeln auf. Das ist sein gutes Recht, da er ja auch den Raid organisiert und leitet. *Und wenn
> der Raidleiter eine Entscheidung trifft**,** dann wird die nicht hinterfragt sondern befolgt*.
> Und wer dann anfängt und sich auflehnt..... derjenige verliert seinen Respekt. Denn dann weiß
> ...


Wenn der Raidleiter sagt du sollst alle deine Epics löschen tust du es auch? Wenn man sowas liest ...
Ein Raidleiter ist ein Organisator welcher den Schlachtzug aufbaut und *leitet/führt*, jedoch keinesfalls beherrscht/kontrolliert. Wenn Mitglieder derart "getrimmt" werden müssen würde ich mir überlegen ob Gildenintern nicht doch etwas falsch läuft.
Wer sinnlose und nicht nachvollziehbare Dinge als Grund für Strafen sieht hat einfach nicht mehr alle beisammen und somit gehört *ER* gekickt/sperrt/bannt (wie auch immer), was bei uns auch schneller der Fall wäre als er die Abschiedsmessage im Chat lesen kann.
Gegen glaubhafte und verständliche Regeln sag ich keineswegs etwas, Taktiken und dergleichen gehören befolgt und sollten bestmöglich umgesetzt werden (solange auch diese sinnvoll sind), aber wie oben geschrieben ist der im Thread benannte Fall keiner der betroffenen und ist demzufolge irrelevant.

MfG Nex

PS: Darum bitten kann er allemal, das ist kein Thema (um vielleicht mal persönlich zu testen ob merkbare Unterschiede entstehen) ... wenn sie dann jemand tötet ist es ein Ignorant oder Witzbold, sonst aber auch nichts.


----------



## Headsick (26. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Wenn der Raidleiter sagt du sollst alle deine Epics löschen tust du es auch? Wenn man sowas liest ...
> Ein Raidleiter ist ein Organisator welcher den Schlachtzug aufbaut und *leitet/führt*, jedoch keinesfalls beherrscht/kontrolliert. Wenn Mitglieder derart "getrimmt" werden müssen würde ich mir überlegen ob Gildenintern nicht doch etwas falsch läuft.
> Wer sinnlose und nicht nachvollziehbare Dinge als Grund für Strafen sieht hat einfach nicht mehr alle beisammen und somit gehört *ER* gekickt/sperrt/bannt (wie auch immer), was bei uns auch schneller der Fall wäre als er die Abschiedsmessage im Chat lesen kann.
> Gegen glaubhafte und verständliche Regeln sag ich keineswegs etwas, Taktiken und dergleichen gehören befolgt und sollten bestmöglich umgesetzt werden (solange auch diese sinnvoll sind), aber wie oben geschrieben ist der im Thread benannte Fall keiner der betroffenen und ist demzufolge irrelevant.
> ...



Dem gibt es kaum etwas hinzuzufügen...aber ich freue mich trotzdem mal auf die nächsten 6 Seiten^^

Ich glaube ausserdem nicht, dass ein Raidleiter mir (oder jmd anderem) vorzugeben hat,wie ich  mit einem gelb geflaggten Vieh umzugehen habe, bei dem sich nichts aber auch gar nichts an der Instanz selber ändert.


----------



## ANubiZzz (27. Juli 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> 1. Was hast du gegen ne Casual Gilde?
> 2. meine Gilde hat Ulduar 10 clear also sooo Casual kann sie nicht sein.
> 3. Disziplin(wenn du schon sagst du hast "disiplin" dann schreib es auch richtig...)
> 4. WTF hat Respekt oder Disziplin mit einer katze zu tun? Wollt ihr es nicht verstehen... Gar nichts! Wenn jemand ständig im Kampf afk geht weil er grad seine Katze kuscheln will ist das Respektlos und undiszipliniert
> ...



#2 Algalon down?!
#3 Uh, da fehlt ein Z, gleich mal zeit sich über nen kleinen Schreibfehler auszulassen, Flame on , GZ!
#4. Du meinst das es nichts damit zu tun hat.


Gegenfrage an alle "ich habe keinen Respekt","Respekt verdiene ich mir auf der Straße" , usw usw.

Habt ihr "Respekt" vor der Leistung großer Raidgilden? 
Habt ihr "Respekt" vor der Arbeit von Buffed?


----------



## Dragonheart213 (27. Juli 2009)

1. Der Loot eines Gegners wird generiert sobald er spawnt.
2.Instanzmobs spawnen sobald die Instanz generiert wird
3. Die Instanz wird generiert sobald jemand sie betritt

Fazit=> Wenn man in der Lage ist, Mr. Bigglesworth zu töten, habe alle Mobs ihren Loottable längst.

4. Ich gehorche nicht Blind Befehlen, ich hinterfrage und befolge Sinnlose Befehle nicht. Wenn der RL damit Probleme hat, kann er mich rausschmeißen, ich lege keinen Wert darauf mit jemandem zusammenzuarbeiten der Kadavergehorsam fordert.

Und bevor wieder irgendwer nach Quellen schreit um sich cool vorzukommen:

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...=3&sid=1#48

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...6&sid=1#110

Und hier sogar die Variablen die der Generator benutzt, also nix mit, wer zuerst reingeht ändert den Loot oder so, um damit auch aufzuräumen:

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...amp;pageNo=5#84


----------



## Liquidlake (27. Juli 2009)

Laberede schrieb:


> Und das weißt du weil ... ?
> 
> Programmierer bauen in ihren unbezalten Überstunden auch EasterEggs ein.
> Warum sollten eventuelle Katzen-Buffs nicht auch in unbezahlten Überstunden entstanden sein ?
> ...


weils mal nen blue post dazu gab


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

Laberede schrieb:


> Und das weißt du weil ... ?
> 
> Programmierer bauen in ihren unbezalten Überstunden auch EasterEggs ein.
> Warum sollten eventuelle Katzen-Buffs nicht auch in unbezahlten Überstunden entstanden sein ?
> ...



Hm Kann schon sein Bloß man weiß es nicht so richtig Wen doc hQuelle bitte 

JUHU 800 Beitrag ^^


----------



## Berrid (27. Juli 2009)

fixfox10 schrieb:


> Aber: Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht.



Das ist ja mal ein geiler Satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testare (27. Juli 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wenn mir ein Raidleader sagt ich soll die katze nicht killen dann hau ich sie weg pulle die erste trash grp renne aus Naxx und dann kann er mir ne lootsperre geben und von mir aus auch kicken weil das einfach bescheuert ist was hat Disziplin mit ner blöden Katze zu tun...




Klasse, dann dürftest Du aus wirklich guten Raidgilden recht schnell fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da brauchste eher Disziplin - aber in nem Randomfarmrun, jo da würd ichs nicht anders machen *g*


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (27. Juli 2009)

Es is sowas von egal ob dieses Vieh lebt oder nicht, (wie ja schon einige vor mir geschreiben haben) obs Random Loot gibt oder nicht ist oh ja wie der Name schon sagt Random! 

Und mir geht das rumgeheule in randomgruppen tierisch auf die nerven: "Wuhaa wer hat nun wieder die Katze gekillt"


----------



## marcel77 (27. Juli 2009)

Die katze hat mit den Loot´s nix zu tun,das ist totaler schwachsinn^^

Lasst euch net auf den Arm nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe nen Bild eingefügt da könnt ihr lesen was ein GM geschrieben hat[attachment=8435:naxx_cat.jpg]


----------



## Jayla (27. Juli 2009)

/doppelpost gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jayla (27. Juli 2009)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Wirklich zu köstlich wie du dich hier als Rebell profilierst. Du tust gerade so als wären Raidleiter im allgemeinen Machtmenschen die einfach alles kontrollieren wollen und setzt sie sogar mit Diktatoren gleich. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es in deinen Raids aussieht, aber wenn mir die herangehensweise des Leiters nicht passt oder ich sehe das er einen groben Fehler begeht, dann mach ich ihn darauf aufmerksam, denn dafür ist ein Rl in dem Sinne ein gleichgestellter Mensch dem ich mein Denken mitteilen kann ohne große konsequenzen fürchten zu müssen. Natürlich ist hier der Umgangston immernoch entscheidend, wenn ich ihm in ruhigem Ton meine Sicht der Dinge sachlich Darlege wird er eher darauf eingehen als wenn ich ihn beschimpfe, geschweige denn so ein kindisches und pre-pubertäres verhalten an den Tag lege wie du es uns so schön beschrieben hast.



Tat ich das? Wenn ja, wo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rabulistik und mangelndes Textverständnis ist nichts, worauf man stolz sein sollte. *g*

Die Art Raidleiter, die Lootsperre verhängt, weil man so ein Pixelviech tötet und dann auch noch meint, man wär im Recht und auf irgendeine "Disziplin" zu pochen, die hat in der Tat ne zu kleinen Puller und ist in der Tat am falschen Platz. Und das sind in der Regel wirklich die Leute, die im normalen Leben nix auf die Kette kriegen und ihren Frust dann am Raid auslassen. ;-)
Mag ja sein, dass die Raids dann laufen. Aber hier ist immer noch ein Spiel und die meisten sind nicht Ensidia und verdienen ihr Geld nicht damit, sondern tragen es in ihr Hobby. Insofern bin ich zumindest erwachsen genug, um dort "Disziplin" zu zeigen, wo es notwendig fürs Gruppenspiel ist (und kann das auch entscheiden, das muss niemand für mich tun), und wo ich auch durchaus sagen kann, dass der Raidleiter mir hier nix zu sagen hat. 



> Zum Thema: Und wer die Katze tötet...
> Wie hier bereits mehrere Leute geschrieben haben *war* es durchaus einmal tatsache das, wenn Mr. Bigglesworth starb, eine Art Hardmode Aktiviert wurde, dies jedoch heute nicht mehr der Fall ist. Dennoch denke ich sollte das arme Katzenvieh am Leben gelassen werden, erst recht wenn sich der Schlachtzugsleiter schon dagegen ausspricht. Dies hat weder mit einer Macht Demonstration zutun, noch mit Willkür, sondern damit das WoW immernoch ein Gruppenspiel ist und der Rl in dem Moment euren Schlachtzug koordiniert und *leitet*. Wenn du damit nicht Leben kannst dann solltest du dich lieber mit Open-World-PvP befaßen, denn da geht es allein um dich. Wie heißt es so schön, es gibt kein ich in dem Wort Schlachtzug



Erkläre mir "Gruppenspiel" im Hinblick auf "töte völlig unbedeutenden NPCs". Mir ist das scheißegal, was mit dem Viech mal war. Nu stehts doof rum und klaut mir den Sauerstoff in Naxx.
Auch erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht darin, warum ich das am Leben lassen soll, nur weil ein Typ der sich "Raidleiter" nennt, dass so sagt. Das hat nix mit Rebellion zu tun, sondern damit, dass man sich Respekt verdienen muss. Und mit hirnlosen Willküraktionen tut man das nicht. Eher im Gegenteil.



> Ich würde echt gerne sehen wie du oben beschriebenes Verhalten im Arbeitsalltag vertrittst, solltest du es wirklich so Ausleben wirst du es schwer haben dich in einem Job lange zu halten. Wer im Geschäftsleben keine "Befehle" befolgen kann, wird früher oder später sehr schnell untergehen.



Ich habe meinen Job seit 20 Jahren, immer bei demselben Arbeitgeber,  danke dir für deinen guten Rat. Was hast du zu bieten? Naja, wahrscheinlich bin ich jetzt immer beim selben Arbeitgeber, weil mich wegen "meiner rebellischen Art" kein anderer anstellen will und eigentlich wäre mein AG froh, mich loszuwerden. *g*

Und nein, ich befolge auch im "Geschäftsleben" keine "Befehle" oder "Anordnungen" blind. Ich gucke mir an, was sinnvoll ist und wenn ich den Sinn nicht sehe, wird das auch gesagt. Mehr als einmal ist auch meiner Auffassung da gefolgt worden. Insofern: "Befehlen blind gehorchen" war nie eine gute Sache. Und wird es auch nie sein. 

Btw: ICH kann unterscheiden, wo Freizeit und Hobby ist und wo ich Arbeit ernsthaft angehen muss. Aber wenn ich das so lese, wirst du da wohl eher deine Probleme mit haben. 

Tzt.... sowas. Ich hätt mir da irgendwie mehr erwartet. ;-)


----------



## Jayla (27. Juli 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Wer in WoW was erreichen will muss sich an Regeln halten. Und im Raid stellt der Raidleiter
> die Regeln auf. Das ist sein gutes Recht, da er ja auch den Raid organisiert und leitet. Und wenn
> der Raidleiter eine Entscheidung trifft, dann wird die nicht hinterfragt sondern befolgt.
> Und wer dann anfängt und sich auflehnt..... derjenige verliert seinen Respekt. Denn dann weiß
> ...




Das lass ich jetzt mal so stehen und stelle noch den Begriff "Kadavergehorsam" dazu.

Auweia...


----------



## Asarion (27. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe ja immer auf den Moment, wo der Spieler, der die Katze getötet hat von 50 Level 80 Elite-Katzen gerusht wird als Rache, weil er sich an einem harmlosen Tier vergriffen hat, bei dem es völlig unnötig ist, es zu töten, weil es weder für einen Erfolg noch für eine Quest benötigt wird. Kürschnern kann man sie, meine ich, auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das verdutzte Gesicht würde ich zu gerne sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Kyrador (27. Juli 2009)

Ich bitte meine Raidkollegen im Normalfall darum, die Katze am Leben zu lassen... warum? Weil ich in real zwei Katzen habe und die sind einfach süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jayla (27. Juli 2009)

Asarion schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja immer auf den Moment, wo der Spieler, der die Katze getötet hat von 50 Level 80 Elite-Katzen gerusht wird als Rache, weil er sich an einem harmlosen Tier vergriffen hat, bei dem es völlig unnötig ist, es zu töten, weil es weder für einen Erfolg noch für eine Quest benötigt wird. Kürschnern kann man sie, meine ich, auch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




DAS wiederum wäre eine arschcoole Aktion *g*

Und ich glaub, ich würde alleine für den Screenshot das Vieh um die Ecke bringen *g*


----------



## Greenbay (27. Juli 2009)

Alter schwede wenn ich sowas lese wie hier farg ich mich lebt ihr noch oder seit ihr voll weg?
Ich habe Naxx zu 40 zeiten geleitet und jetzt das war mir scheiß egal wer die dumme katze killt und wer nicht das ein drecks vieh mehr nicht.
Die gerücht um die katze kommen noch alle aus der 40 zeit und daran ist nichts also katze weiter killen und gut.
Naja spaß war es schon wo wir das erstemal naxx 25 gingen konnte es mir nicht verkneifen als kel rum schrie weil einer die katze gelegt hatte, hab denn ganzen raid etwas verarscht bis sie naxx ohne zu fargen verlassen haben weil ich ihnen die alten storys erzählt haben bosse mehr life mehr power kaum zulegen und ja ich bin RL spaß muß sein ist immer noch ein Game nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

P.S. wie sind einer normale gilde und halten bei unseren top gilden auf denn sever mit bloß wir haben mehr spaß dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huds (27. Juli 2009)

fixfox10 schrieb:


> Das arme Kätzchen streunt einfach so durch die Vorhalle, wo es sich von Maden und Spinnen ernährt.
> 
> Bis auf den Umstand, daß es offensichtlich der Liebling von Kel ist, (dereinst der schlimmste und gefährlichste Gegner in WOW) scheint es sonst keine Funktion zu erfüllen.
> 
> Oder vielleicht doch?



Bevor ich angefangen habe wow zu hassen wie die Pest habe ich damals im 40er Naxx als Raidleiter die Katze dazu benutzt die Raiddisziplin zu prüfen und auch schonmal 2 id´s den ein oder anderen ausgeschlossen. Heute ist das irrelevant da eh jeder da mit Randoms rumspringt und ob man den einen deppen rauswirft und einen anderen bekommt ist egal. Einer killt die eh immer.

Zum anderen gab es einige Theorien und Vermutungen das es z.b die Dropprate der Legendären Items anheben soll oder in dem neuen Kindernaxx 10er und 25er die Droppraten der Randomsdropps anheben soll wenn die Katze noch lebt. Alles Quatsch oder auch nicht, sind alles Geschichten die man sich gerne Erzählt. Seemanns garn den man eh nicht nachprüfen kann. Ich fand es immer schon schön das es solche Dinge gab den der Mensch ist ja jemand der auf Mystik und Aberglaube steht auch wenn es viele nicht zugeben.

cu

PS: Mir fällt gerade ein, habe sogar mal im Kindernaxx probiert die Katze mit den Häppchen zu übernehmen und von Kel selbst killen zu lassen. Dachte mir was wohl passiert wenn er seine Katze selbst tötet. Geht aber leider aus 2 gründen nicht.


----------



## Huds (27. Juli 2009)

Jayla schrieb:


> Die Art Raidleiter, die Lootsperre verhängt, weil man so ein Pixelviech tötet und dann auch noch meint, man wär im Recht und auf irgendeine "Disziplin" zu pochen, die hat in der Tat ne zu kleinen Puller und ist in der Tat am falschen Platz. Und das sind in der Regel wirklich die Leute, die im normalen Leben nix auf die Kette kriegen und ihren Frust dann am Raid auslassen. ;-)



Jaja, und du wärst damals in meinen Raids schon bei der Vorauswahl rausgeflogen. Hättest die Katze sicherlich nie zu gesicht bekommen. Dafür hat ja aber Blizzard die Kinderversion von Naxx hingestellt damit solche Leute wie du mit 24 anderen deppen die Katze um die Wette killen könnt. Disziplin ist da nicht mehr nötig, Raidkultur gibt es auch keine und wenn man Rausfliegt aus dem Raid geht man halt zu dem anderen.

Ich würde als Raidleiter wenigstens warten bist eine ID hast und dann erst kicken damit deine Lektion wenigstens in der Laufenden Woche gelernt hast. Damals hättest 2-3 wochen Raidsperre bekommen und sicherlich nirgendwo anderes mitgegangen.

Über die Grösse meines Pullermanns brauchen wir uns jetzt nicht unterhalten. Wenn dir das nicht passt steht es dir doch frei deinen eigenen Raid aufstellen dann kannst machen was du willst. Solche Leute aber wie du quatschen nur und blubbern aber die würde eh niemand ernst nehmen. Musst du halt auf die Soloversion von Naxx warten.

cu


----------



## Morélia (27. Juli 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Gegenfrage an alle "ich habe keinen Respekt","Respekt verdiene ich mir auf der Straße" , usw usw.
> 
> Habt ihr "Respekt" vor der Leistung großer Raidgilden?
> Habt ihr "Respekt" vor der Arbeit von Buffed?



Beantworte grade Du mir doch mal bitte meine Frage von Seite 6. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milivoje (27. Juli 2009)

Ein Raidleiter, der sich Gedanken um die Katze macht, hat wohl sonst keine Probleme und will vermutlich nur seine "Macht" demonstrieren. Jeden richtigen Raidleiter ist das egal. Und denen ist es auch egal, ob man durch die Gegend hüpft, solange man an den entscheidenden Stellen konzentriert spielt. Fertig aus.


----------



## Dexron (27. Juli 2009)

moin moin....


...also wenn ich mal nen ranom naxx eröffne, und am anfang bekannt gebe, dass die katze leben solle (wobei es mir wurst ist) und dennoch es einer tut, habe ich dies vermerkt und behalte diesen char gesondert im auge.
ist er spieltechnisch ein noob (DD zieht aggro,zu wenig schaden - ich schleife gern mal wen mit durch, diesen dann aber nicht- , als tank nicht aggro halten können usw.) oder kommen weitere disziplin verstösse hinzu - wird er direkt beim loot des 1.bosses gekickt, somit ist seine ID futsch und er hat zeit sich bis zum resetten zu überlegen, ob man sich SO verhalten sollte und einfach den leader ignoriert.

ich finde es wichtig auf die leitung zu hören, weil:
- viele haben eine andere technik/taktik
- es werden aufgaben verteilt, und als leiter verlasse ich mich darauf das diese auch erfüllt werden (krankheiten/flüche etc z.b.)

wer der meinung ist, "ich mach jetzt hier was ich will und igno mal das was der leader sagt" (auch wenn es nur die katze ist) kann ja selber eine random grp eröffnen und "allen" freie hand geben, egal was man sagt.


eigentlich sollten doch alle mal langsam verstehen das es hier nicht wirklich um die katze geht, sondern um das nötige verhalten der spieler - gerade in random´s.

und gildenintern haben eh alle wieder andere regeln und oder spass beim jagen oder nicht jagen dieser katze, aber:
-> der nötige respekt wird sicherlich da sein sonst ist man eigentlich auch schnell raus aus einer raidgilde, insofern es sich auch um eine handelt


----------



## _Raziel_ (27. Juli 2009)

Ob man die Katze killt oder nicht ist dem Spiel so ziemlich egal. Ihr Tod löst einfach das Script für Kel's Wutausbruch aus.

Was ich jedoch schlimmer finde sind die Leute, die sich über Sanktionen aufregen, wenn man sie trotz Verbot killt.
1. Regel des Raidens: Alles hört auf den Leader!
2. Regel: Sollte der Leader einen Stellvertreter haben, hört man auf diesen.
3. Regel: Sollte der Vertreter etwas sagen, der Leader jedoch etwas anderes wird das des Leaders gemacht.
4. Regel: Während den Encounter herrscht Ruhe. Nur der Leader bzw. der Sv. haben das Sagen.

Wer solche Grundregeln des erfolgreichen Raidens nicht beherrscht, hat nichts in einem Raid zu suchen.
Lootsperre für x-Bosse finde ich da noch die am wenigsten schlimme Sanktion. Raidausschluss oder gar GKick die Höchste.

D.h. Wenn der Raidleader oder sein Stellvertreter sagen, dass die Katze nicht gekillt werden soll, dann soll sie nicht gekillt werden. Punkt!


----------



## Malorus (27. Juli 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Jaja, und du wärst damals in meinen Raids schon bei der Vorauswahl rausgeflogen. Hättest die Katze sicherlich nie zu gesicht bekommen. Dafür hat ja aber Blizzard die Kinderversion von Naxx hingestellt damit solche Leute wie du mit 24 anderen deppen die Katze um die Wette killen könnt. Disziplin ist da nicht mehr nötig, Raidkultur gibt es auch keine und wenn man Rausfliegt aus dem Raid geht man halt zu dem anderen.
> 
> Ich würde als Raidleiter wenigstens warten bist eine ID hast und dann erst kicken damit deine Lektion wenigstens in der Laufenden Woche gelernt hast. Damals hättest 2-3 wochen Raidsperre bekommen und sicherlich nirgendwo anderes mitgegangen.



genau das bestätigt meine theorie. raidleiter die dies fordern, tun es nur um die member zu schikanieren und seine "machtposition" klarzustellen.
 ein guter raidleiter muss sich nicht durch unsinnige regeln profilieren , sondern weiß, dass seine leute auf ihn hören, weil er sinnvolle regeln aufstellt.
das ist reines "ich bin besser als ihr und wenn ihr nicht ohne wenn und aber gehorcht ,seid ihr schneller aus dem raid ,als ihr arrividerci sagen könnt".
ich denke ,wenn man diese regel befolgt, unterwirft man sich dem raidleiter und wenn der raidleiter von einem verlangt ,dass man sich ihm unterwirft, ist man in einem anderen raid besser dran.
wenn der raidleiter darum bittet die katze nicht zu töten, aus welchen gründen auch immer, ist das völlig in ordnung, aber wenn er befiehlt sie nicht zu töten und mit strafe droht, ist er eine witzfigur ,die um seine machtposition fürchtet.

an die leute die diese regel befolgen , kann ich nur eines sagen. es ist auch ab und an ganz lustig das ding zwischen den ohren zu benutzen und nicht immer jemanden anderes für sich denken zu lassen , weil dies bequemer ist.


----------



## Raethor (27. Juli 2009)

Gibt sogar noch besseren loot, wenn folgendes gemacht wird:

Wartet auf Vollmond an einem Samstag. Mr. Bigglesworth darf nur von einem nackten Priester getötet werden. Nachdem Mr. Bigglesworth tot ist, salutieren alle Priester vor der toten Katze. Alle Plattenträger jubeln, alle anderen Stoffträger tanzen, alle Kettenträger und Schurken lecken die Katze. Die Druiden gehen in Katzengestalt und trauern um die Katze.

Alles natürlich per Emote. 
Sollte das erledigt worden sein, kann sogar Ashbringer mit 15% Chance wieder droppen.

mfg


----------



## promo1 (27. Juli 2009)

Putzt mal lieber euer Zimmer wenn Mutti sagt, dass es dreckig ist. Und wenn Mama sagt, die Katze wird nicht gekillt, DANN wird sie nicht gekillt. 

Wie manche wegen einem dummen Spiel übertreiben!
Glaubt ihr etwa Blizzard hat eine solche Falle eingebaut? Das ist einfach ein netter Bonus für naxx mehr nicht!




Raethor schrieb:


> Gibt sogar noch besseren loot, wenn folgendes gemacht wird:
> 
> Wartet auf Vollmond an einem Samstag. Mr. Bigglesworth darf nur von einem nackten Priester getötet werden. Nachdem Mr. Bigglesworth tot ist, salutieren alle Priester vor der toten Katze. Alle Plattenträger jubeln, alle anderen Stoffträger tanzen, alle Kettenträger und Schurken lecken die Katze. Die Druiden gehen in Katzengestalt und trauern um die Katze.
> 
> ...




Hier musst ich lachen^^


----------



## StrangeFabs (27. Juli 2009)

Puh, der Papst kann aufatmen. Aberglaube ist noch nicht tot - auch nicht in den jungen Generationen.
Und genau wie in der Religion wird der eigene Aberglaube versteckt und mit Dingen wie "Disziplin" und "Menschlichkeit" (die arme Katze) verteidigt.

Bigglesworth ist eine super Einmal-Manabatterie für einen Ret nach dem Buffen, mehr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich wird hier eine Diskussion zum Thema Raiddisziplin draus gemacht und morgen haben es alle vergessen und jammern dass WotLK keine Atmo und Lore hat..mh war da nicht was?


----------



## Tennissen (27. Juli 2009)

> Noch was, früher haben die Leute mehr Spaß gehabt als heute, jetzt ist alles nur noch rushen und Fehler bzw. Späße werden mit Sanktionen geahndet. Ihr seid sowas von kindisch Leute, werdet erwachsen.
> Das ist ein Game und der Spaß zählt, ich würde in eurem Raid erstrecht die Katze immer killen, son Mist den hier manche schreiben.




/sign


----------



## Ahothep (27. Juli 2009)

Ich hab die Katze mal umgehauen da ist mehr an Random gedropt als sonst.

Am gleichen Tag bin ich dann noch die Treppe runtergefallen. 

Ich glaube das war dir Rache der Katze.....


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Juli 2009)

lol die dumme katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei uns wurde die immer umgehaun. allein schon für das kel gelaber^^
probleme in naxx hattn wir deshalb trotzdem nie

lootsperre dafür das man nen critter crittet. ich würd die gilde verlassen...



_Raziel_ schrieb:


> D.h. Wenn der Raidleader oder sein Stellvertreter sagen, dass die Katze nicht gekillt werden soll, dann soll sie nicht gekillt werden. Punkt!


da die katze nix mit dem raid zu tun hat, würd ich sie trotzdem meucheln. dadrauß misachtung des rl zu machn ist lächerlich


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (27. Juli 2009)

Ich kill die katze immer bringen tut sie so oder so nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Juli 2009)

Zur Beruhigung aller

die Katze ist gar nicht wirklich tot.

Das sieht man daran dass sie wieder da ist wenn man ne neue ID hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bighorn (27. Juli 2009)

Milivoje schrieb:


> Ein Raidleiter, der sich Gedanken um die Katze macht, hat wohl sonst keine Probleme und will vermutlich nur seine "Macht" demonstrieren. Jeden richtigen Raidleiter ist das egal. Und denen ist es auch egal, ob man durch die Gegend hüpft, solange man an den entscheidenden Stellen konzentriert spielt. Fertig aus.



... um den Raid wäre es mir dann aber auch nicht zu schade, zumal die das Vieh meist schon tot ist ehe der Riad zusammen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Keiner in Naxx hat irgendwem was getan und alle werden sie umgehauen. Jeder Mob hat eben das Pech potentieller träger eines Epix zu sein, dumm gelaufen. 
(In Scholo hatten sogar die Ratten randomdrop).

Der Loot einer Instanz, egal ob Raid oder nicht wird beim start der Instanz generiert. Ist also völlig Banane ob und wieviel Katzen, Spinnen, Maden und sonnstiges Getier umgelatzt wird. 

Ist schon verrückt wieviel gschiss um das bescheuerte Katzenvieh gemacht wird anstat vernünftig und erfolgreich zu raiden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allysekos (27. Juli 2009)

Bei Classic wenn Katze tot war,hatte Kel Thuzad 20% mehr HP und machte 20% mehr Schaden
außerdem war die Rede,dass wenn Katze tot ist,wird Beute schlechter.
MFG


----------



## Cemesis (27. Juli 2009)

Die Katze hat absolut nix mit den Bossen zu tun, rein gar nix! Das lässt sich ganz einfach feststellen: Eröffne mit einen Freund eine Schlachtgruppe geh rein und kill sie. Wenn sich irgendwas verändern würde, müsste rein Theoretisch die ID gelockt werden, oder? Weil die ganzen Bosse müssten nach den Glauben anderer sich ja verändert haben wie z.b mehr Leben, anderes Verhalten ect.

Und noch eine Theorie: In Ulduar hat Blizz ja gesagt das es einen Heromodus gibt wenn man bestimmte Sachen killt die dadurch freigeschaltet werden. Aber von der Katze wurde nichts erwähnt. Manche RL meinen ja das durch den Kill der Katze ein kleiner ( naja für manche nen großer wenn sie der Katze die Schuld geben wenn sie dauern wipen ) Heromodus freigeschaltet werden. Oder manche glauben auch das es kein Randomloot gibt.

Ich wette Blizz lacht sich ins Fäustchen wie sich einige Leute daran hochziehen.


----------



## Sir Wagi (27. Juli 2009)

fixfox10 schrieb:


> Irgendein Schurke/Krieger/Todesritter (alternativ hierzu setze eine beliebige andere Klasse hier ein, die im Ansehen nicht übermäßig hochstehend ist)


Pffff, LOL !
Und was spielst du ? Bestimmt Pala oder Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Geh dich um die Katze kümmern ^^ ...


----------



## Langlog (27. Juli 2009)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Die Katze hat absolut nix mit den Bossen zu tun, rein gar nix! Das lässt sich ganz einfach feststellen: Eröffne mit einen Freund eine Schlachtgruppe geh rein und kill sie. Wenn sich irgendwas verändern würde, müsste rein Theoretisch die ID gelockt werden, oder? Weil die ganzen Bosse müssten nach den Glauben anderer sich ja verändert haben wie z.b mehr Leben, anderes Verhalten ect.


Du sagst es!!



Cemesis schrieb:


> Ich wette Blizz lacht sich ins Fäustchen wie sich einige Leute daran hochziehen.



Nicht nur Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Deis (27. Juli 2009)

Abgesehen davon, dass mein Raidleiter mir nie etwas sagt weil ich der Tank bin:
Wuerde mein Raidleiter mir sagen ich solle den rechten Mob bei Thaddius nehmen, tue ich dies.
Wenn der Raidleiter sagt: "5 Minuten Pause" ... dann warte ich.
Wenn der Raidleiter sagt: "Du machst heute mal DD", dann tue ich das.
Wenn der Raidleiter sagt: "Ruhe im TS", bin ich still.
Wenn der Raidleiter sagt: "19:00 Anfang, wer um 19:10 net da ist hat pech" ... dann sind alle um 19:00 da.
Aber sagt der Raidleiter dass der der die Katze killt ausm Raid fliegt, macht ich es absichtlich so lange bis ich aus der Gilde fliege. Das hat nichts mit Disziplin zu tun sondern ist einfach nur totaler Schwachsinn.
Obrigkeitsgehabe von Leute die im Leben sonst nichts zu sagen haben. Machtgehabe. Kontrolle.
Es bringt weder etwas fuer noch gegen den Raid, aendert nichts an der Spielmechanik, ist weder Bug noch Exploit .. es ist vollkommen egal. Und ich nehme mir einfach raus Dinge zu tun die vollkommen egal sind.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (27. Juli 2009)

Jetzt weiß ich wieso es keine Elitegilden in Deutschland gibt.

weil wir viel zu verbissen an die Sachen rangehen und kein Spass dran finden.


Schaut euch mal Videos von den ganzen Firstkills an was die während dem Erklären alles fürn Spass machen.

Unsere Gilde hat sich vor ein paar Wochen mit ner anderen zusammengeschlossen zwecks Ulduar raiden und die gehen viel lockerer an die Sachen und selbst schwere Ecounter gehen mit spass viel leichter down wenn man zb 10 mal bei Hordir gewipt ist ist das halt immernoch der 3 Versuch und man geht auch zum 20 mal zu ein u dem Selben boss aber der Spass bleibt.

Es wird aus D nie die Meldung kommen Gilde sowieso hat den Firstkill von Boss xy dafür sind wir noch viel zu steif


----------



## Deis (27. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> fullqoute



Das siehst Du falsch.
Ensidia geht zum lachen in den Keller und NUR in den Keller, wobei der Keller quasi noch ein Dachgeschoss ist. Das sind die haertesten Kerle der Welt, essen Arsen, trinken Oel, atmen Kohlendioxid ein und Sauerstoff aus. Selbst Chuck Norris zieht vor ihnen den Hut. Die haben kein normales Leben, sind eigentlich keine Menschen.

Wenn Du die Ironie siehst darfst Du sie behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir_Kamui (27. Juli 2009)

Zu classic zeiten wurden die HPs alle Bosse um 25% gestärkt.

wurde aber zu wotlk nicht verwendet da sowieso  keiner Disziplin kennt
und man random den raid aufgeben musste (wenns keine imba gruppe war)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (27. Juli 2009)

glaubt was ihr wollt aber die haben mehr spass an der sache wie wir


----------



## Valnir_Kamui (27. Juli 2009)

Valnir_Kamui schrieb:


> Zu classic zeiten wurden die HPs alle Bosse um 25% gestärkt.
> 
> wurde aber zu wotlk nicht verwendet da sowieso keiner Disziplin kennt
> und man random den raid aufgeben musste (wenns keine imba gruppe war)


----------



## Herr Blizzard (27. Juli 2009)

fixfox10 schrieb:


> Seit 2 bis 3 Monaten hält sich nun hartnäckig das Gerücht, daß dem Raid Random-Epic-Loot verwehrt bleibt, wenn die Katze vor ihrer Zeit ablebt. Erstaunlicherweise scheint da wirklich etwas dran zu sein, denn meine Beobachtung deckt sich mit dieser Aussage.




Ne, als bei uns neulich die Katze getötet wurde gabs direkt im nächsten Viertel 2 Rnd Epics hintereinander.


----------



## Irreversibel-Lou (27. Juli 2009)

fixfox10 schrieb:


> Ihr kennt das ja (und wenn nicht, solltet ihr es kennenlernen):
> 
> Man fliegt rein nach Naxxramas, der Rest der Gruppe wird geportet und man betritt die jungfräuliche Instanz.
> 
> ...



Die Katze hat nur EINE einzige funktion ... ok 2! Sie stirbt wenn man sie natzt UND sie setzt den Counter in der Statistik hoch, wie oft man das viech getötet hat.
Ich war letzten Freitag auf einen Naxx25 Raid, wo die Katze direkt zu beginn wie von dir beschrieben getötet wurde.
Die Bosse wurden kein bisschen schwerer und der Random Epic Loot blieb ganz und gar nicht verwehrt.
Im gegenteil es droppte "ZWEI" mal die DK Tankwaffe Unvermeidliche Niederlage! Und noch massig andere Random Drops!
Das ganze gerede um die Katze ist geschwätz. Auch Gamemaster haben schon bestätigt das an der Katze nix dran ist.


----------



## uniquex (27. Juli 2009)

> Wenn der Raidleiter sagt..


.. kassiert er dafür ein L2Diktator und Mr.Bigglesworth stirbt eines grausamen Todes!


----------



## Jayla (27. Juli 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Jaja, und du wärst damals in meinen Raids schon bei der Vorauswahl rausgeflogen. Hättest die Katze sicherlich nie zu gesicht bekommen. Dafür hat ja aber Blizzard die Kinderversion von Naxx hingestellt damit solche Leute wie du mit 24 anderen deppen die Katze um die Wette killen könnt. Disziplin ist da nicht mehr nötig, Raidkultur gibt es auch keine und wenn man Rausfliegt aus dem Raid geht man halt zu dem anderen.




...wenn du das sagst... ;-)


----------



## normansky (27. Juli 2009)

Valnir_Kamui schrieb:


> *Zu classic zeiten wurden die HPs alle Bosse um 25% gestärkt*.
> 
> wurde aber zu wotlk nicht verwendet da sowieso keiner Disziplin kennt
> *und man random den raid aufgeben musste* (wenns keine imba gruppe war)


Sorry, aber so einen Käse musste ich hier bissher zum erstem Mal lesen! Ich weiss garnicht mehr wie oft ich 40er Naxx gewesen bin... aber diesen Mist mit der Katze konnte ich weder damals noch jetzt beobachten! 
Wer so etwas behauptet, der war noch nie 40er Naxx und hat dies noch nie ausprobiert!

Auch der 2.Teil des Postings ist Unsinn! Jede halbwegs gut zusammengewürfelte Random schafft heute locker Naxx 10er oder besser 25er!


----------



## normansky (27. Juli 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Bevor ich angefangen habe wow zu hassen wie die Pest habe ich damals im 40er Naxx als Raidleiter die Katze dazu benutzt die Raiddisziplin zu prüfen und auch schonmal 2 id´s den ein oder anderen ausgeschlossen. Heute ist das irrelevant da eh jeder da mit Randoms rumspringt und ob man den einen deppen rauswirft und einen anderen bekommt ist egal. Einer killt die eh immer.


Bei mir in der Gilde wärst du sicherlich auf diese Weise nie Raidleiter geworden! Ein Raidleiter ist kein Diktator und er ist dazu da, den Raid zu leiten und zu lenken! Nicht um sinnlose Diktatur zu betreiben, der Raidleiter wird von der Gilde gewählt um seine Erfahrung an die restlichen Member weiter zu geben und ihnen zu helfen! Und wenn dann jemand beim Trash oder den Bossen mehrmals Scheisse baut, na dann... ce la vie... wer nicht hören will und die Gruppe belastet muss irgendwann gehen!

Aber garantiert nicht wegen der blöden Katze oder gar "weil es der RL so sagt!" ...


----------



## Erdnusskopf (27. Juli 2009)

Ich war gestern mit einer Random 10er Gruppe in Naxx, die Katze wurde gekillt und es gab trotzdem mehrere Random Epics.


----------



## diboo (27. Juli 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> random epics dropen auch wenn die katze tot ist...



rischtichhhh (:


----------



## Jayla (27. Juli 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Ob man die Katze killt oder nicht ist dem Spiel so ziemlich egal. Ihr Tod löst einfach das Script für Kel's Wutausbruch aus.
> 
> Was ich jedoch schlimmer finde sind die Leute, die sich über Sanktionen aufregen, wenn man sie trotz Verbot killt.
> 1. Regel des Raidens: Alles hört auf den Leader!
> ...




Wenn ich mir überlege, dass zwischen Demokratie und Diktatur nur ein Volk steht, dass den Herrschenden jeweils sagt: "Bis hierhin und nicht weiter" dann kanns einem wirklich schlecht werden.

Wieso mault und lästert ihr eigentlich über El Schäublerino und tragt ihm das Wasser, sobald da ein Pixelviech zwischen ist?

Und wieso setzt ihr Kadavergehorsam gleich mit Disziplin? Wenn ihr selber denken könnt, und im Normalfall gehe ich genau davon aus, dann wisst ihr, wie ihr euch im Raid zu benehmen habt, wann ihr wo hingeht. Eine eingespielte Truppe kommt mit kurzen Ansagen aus ("Du übernimmst das... zack, ran feddich und legen").

Eine Truppe, die nicht weiß, was sie tut, wird auch von einem despotischen Raidleader nicht "gut geführt" werden können. Und ein guter Raidleiter weiß das. Der fängt mit som Scheiß wie "Wer die Katze killt kriegt keinen Loot" gar nicht erst an, sondern weiß, dass solche Sachen völlig bescheuert sind und er seine eigene Autorität, soweit es notwendig ist, von vornherein aufs Spiel setzt. Denn wie handeln? Lootverbot, ID versauen, nur weil jemand das Mistvieh gekillt hat, dürfte für die meisten eher schwer zu vermitteln sein. Ergo fällts auf ihn selbst zurück und nicht wenige werden auf die ID scheißen und den Raid verlassen. Zumindest die mit Selbstachtung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nur, weil ich mir nicht bis zum i-tüpfelchen vorgeben lasse, wann dem Herrn Raidleiter denn genehm ist, wann ich meine Blase zu entleeren habe, heißt das nicht, dass man auch gleich auf die Ansagen desselben nix gibt. 

Einige Leute haben wirklich ein sehr seltsames Textverständnis. Ich hab jetzt Raiderfahrung seit Classiczeiten. Ich bin in den verschiedensten Gilden gelandet und jetzt so zu WoW-Rentenzeiten in einer, wo Erwachsene spielen. Raidleiter sind weder despotisch noch geben sie jeden Tritt vor, sondern erwarten Mitdenken und aktive Teilnahme.

Stumpf Gnöbbsche drügge und jede Ansage vom Raidleiter abwarten ist auch für die meisten Raids das Todesurteil. Wenn schnell reagiert werdne muss, kann ich nicht erst auf den Raidleiter warten, dass er ne Ansage erteilt, gute Raider wissen was sie dann zu tun haben. Und wenn man die ersten paarmal lernen muss, bis sich das eingespielt hat...so what?

Neeeee, sorry. "Meine" Raidleiter haben diese autoritäre Papi-Tour nicht nötig. Und wenn sich einer so aufspielt bin ich in der Regel tatsächlich sehr fix aus dem Raid raus und scheiß auf die ID. Und das geht mir in der Tat am Arsch vorbei, ob die ID kaputt ist oder nicht. Neue Woche neues Glück, mir doch egal. 

Und: ich freu mich zwar über jedes Item was ich im Raid kriege, aber in der Regel geh ich mit, weil ich dann mit netten Leuten zocken kann. Was mir persönlich um 100% wichtiger ist.

Und ein Raidleiter, der sagt: "Killst die Katze, fliegst ausm Raid" wird langsam und qualvoll an den von mir gepullten Mobgruppen sterben und ich bin dann ausm raid. 

So einfach ist Bergbau. Und das geht sogar ohne Puller. *g*


----------



## normansky (27. Juli 2009)

Erdnusskopf schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mit einer Random 10er Gruppe in Naxx, die Katze wurde gekillt und es gab trotzdem mehrere Random Epics.



Ich glaube das hatten wir jetzt schon zur Genüge ausdiskutiert...


----------



## Headsick (27. Juli 2009)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich bitte meine Raidkollegen im Normalfall darum, die Katze am Leben zu lassen... warum? Weil ich in real zwei Katzen habe und die sind einfach süß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Einer der wenigen sinnvollen Sätze hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...aber man kennt ja sein Lieblingsforum, also gogo ich will noch 20 Seiten tiefsinnige Diskussion wegen eines gelben NPC´s mit 42 Trefferpunkten

btw: eine Funktion hat die Katze (neben dem erwähnten Kel´ Geschreie) sie setzt den Kill-Counter im Arsenal hoch XD


----------



## STAR1988 (27. Juli 2009)

Bei uns is das so wenn man die Katze killt -> Gildenkick -> Internet Anbieter kündigt einem -> Polizei kommt vorbei - 3 Jahe Freiheitsstrafe!

Außerdem weiß man nie ob Arthas sie auch wiederbelebt ! nacher wird sie noch stärker gemacht ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bighorn (27. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Oh man, ich kann es nicht glauben wie viel Schwachsinn sich die Leute über eine Katze an den Helm labern lassen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eins weiß ich sicher, jeder neuer Bug in WoW ist auf solche Freds hier zurück zu führen weil sich die Mitarbeiter bei Blizz vor lachen nicht auf ihr Geschäft konzentrieren können   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (27. Juli 2009)

Serverban oder Wowban nn Katzenkiller^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucky10368 (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Also ich will nur kurz sagen :

Ich halte es auch für dumm zu glauben das es was ändert ob die Katze tot ist oder nicht.

Aber es sagt schon was über die Raidteilnehmer aus. Was soll der Raidleiter denn denken wenn schon eine so einfache Anweisung ignoriert wird. Pullt der weiter obwohl gesagt wurde Stop wegen zu wenig Mana der Heiler. Man kann bei solchen Spielern nie Wissen was passiert. Also das ist der springende Punkt und nicht ob die Ini schwerer wird oder weniger Loot kommt.

Gruß
 Lucky10368


----------



## Gecko93 (27. Juli 2009)

Hehe ich mag die Katze...
In meiner alten Gilde wurde auch verboten sie zu töten.
Weil noch nicht alle da waren bekam ich langeweile und wirkte Gegenzauber auf die Katze, die mich daraufhin angriff.
Was ich nicht wusste, war das ein Pala die Vergelter-Aura anhatte...
Katze haut mich = Katze tot
Ich wurde in einen seperaten TS-Channel befördert und wurde vom Offi angemeckert.
Am Tag dannach hab ich de Gilde dann geleavt, wiel soetwas einfach nur Sinnlos ist.
Ich mein ich konnte ja nichtmal buffen, weil nicht alle da waren O.o


----------



## Oronarc (27. Juli 2009)

Also...ne Frage an alle die meinen, die Katze hätte keine Bedeutung...Wenn man zur GM-Insel schwimmt, warum steht da am Strand dieses große rote Schild mit der Aufschrift "Don´t kill Mr. Biggleworth!" Na?


----------



## Stevesteel (27. Juli 2009)

immer wenn die Katze getötet wird, wird irgendwo auf der Welt ein Chinese geboren. Das ist Fakt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (27. Juli 2009)

Jayla schrieb:


> Und nur, weil ich mir nicht bis zum i-tüpfelchen vorgeben lasse, wann dem Herrn Raidleiter denn genehm ist, wann ich meine Blase zu entleeren habe, heißt das nicht, dass man auch gleich auf die Ansagen desselben nix gibt.



Erstmal stimme ich deiner Antwort zu 100% zu, aber ein Erlebnis von meiner ersten "Raidgilde" auf Arygos fällt mir dazu ein. 
Ich war nur als Tank bei deren Gilde (leihweise) bei, war ehemals so abgesprochen das wir die 40er Raids immer zusammen planen und es funzte bis zu diesem Erlebnis auch wunderbar... 

Von dieser Gilde hatten wir eine 70er Priesterin bei, laut TS noch recht jung, aber fast immer on. Wärend dem 40er Raid auf Ahn’Qiraj lief so weit alles super, nur unsere Priesterin musste gleich am Anfang auf Toilette, es dauerte etwas, aber wir hatten dennoch viel Spass im TS und richtig langweilig wurde es nicht. Glaube damals kam gerade EmoteFU raus^^
Bei Buru musste sie wieder kurz "Afklo"... nagut... war nicht weiter schlimm... wir hatten eh mehrere Stunden eingeplant!

Plötzlich wurde sie vom RL gekickt... er meinte im TS nur, das er soetwas nicht dulden könne, da es zu lange dauert! Wie gesagt, niemand hatte sich im Chat oder im TS beschwert, niemand hatte Langeweile!
Er begründete seine Aktion mit "fehlender Disziplin"... ganz toll... er meinte wohl man solle gleich mit Lappy vom WC aus spielen oder zumindest vorm Schreibtisch auf einem Eimer sitzen!

Die Priesterin wurde letztendlich sogar aus der Gilde gekickt und ist nun seit dem ein super Mitglied unserer Gilde! 
Wie sich herrausstellte, sitzt sie im Rollstuhl und konnte nicht schneller wieder "re" sein... aber so etwas hatte ja den "Herrn Raidleiter" auch garnicht interessiert....


----------



## Morélia (27. Juli 2009)

Wie beruhigend, dass man hier doch immer mehr liest, die normal denken.


----------



## normansky (27. Juli 2009)

Lucky10368 schrieb:


> Aber es sagt schon was über die Raidteilnehmer aus. Was soll der Raidleiter denn denken wenn schon eine so einfache Anweisung ignoriert wird.



Was sollen denn die Raidteilnehmer denken wenn der RL so einen Schwachsinn zu seiner Aufgabe macht und das dann auch noch bestrafen will? Wäre so als ob Frau Merkel nun täglich zu mir kommt, um meine Suppe umzurühren....


----------



## MoK (27. Juli 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Dann viel spaß weiterhin in deiner Casualgilde, ohne  Respekt und Disiplin.




/sign

und genau solche Leute verderben den Alten Hasen, wie mir den spaß

keine disziplin, selten richtigen boss-skill, 
aber welle machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn der Raidleiter sagt, das und das wird gemacht, dann wird das gemacht
würd ma hier die ganzen leute gerne sehn die sagen das dass nix mit disziplin zutun hat, wie die einen Raid leiten... 
is bestimmt richtig chaos =)

das A und O beim Raid ist nunmal disziplin, Spieltechnisch gesehn...
wer das nicht einsieht sollte was anderes spielen gehn =)


----------



## normansky (27. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> das A und O beim Raid ist nunmal disziplin, Spieltechnisch gesehn...
> wer das nicht einsieht sollte was anderes spielen gehn =)


Aha... die Katze ist also "spieltechisch" gesehen wichtig? Wobei doch schon seit Classic klar ist, das die Katze nichts bewirkt? 
Aber dennoch siehst du darin einen "spieltechnischen" Sinn?


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (27. Juli 2009)

Blizzard wollte genau solche Diskussionen herbeiführen.. deswegen programmierte Blizz die Katze... so is das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (27. Juli 2009)

Weiter und beim Thema bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magtar (27. Juli 2009)

Ich muss einfach immer die katze killen .. wie sie da so rumsträunert .... da muss man einfach draufklicken 


Geil war auch - Raidleiter:" Keiner killt die katze , wen ich den erwische!!!!" dann noch par andere male keiner killt die katze
so erst Trash gruppe gepullt - alle machen Aoe - und Mr Biggelsworth wollte gucken was das ist und läuft genau in den Aoe xD


----------



## x3n0n (27. Juli 2009)

Einmal klicken reicht übrigens um einen Post abzuschicken. Auch bei Server Lag!!


----------



## Bloodace (27. Juli 2009)

schlimm! ne katze wird gekillt...ich kill bei wow mindestens 10 lvl 1 tiere wie hasen oder so... na und xD
ist nurn game ^^
edit :glaub aber nicht das da was dran ist mit dem loot und den schwereren bossen.
Vielleicht wirds ja einfacher weil kel an seine tote katze denken muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calliel (27. Juli 2009)

Dieser Fred bewirkt bei mir den inneren Zwang, dieses Drecksvieh nun immer umlegen zu wollen, sofern kein anderer es tut..


----------



## normansky (27. Juli 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Einmal klicken reicht übrigens um einen Post abzuschicken. Auch bei Server Lag!!



Zum einem hab ich nur einmal geklickt, da ich anschließend in einem anderem Thema war, zum anderem ist mir ein Serverlag von buffed ziemlich egal, das ist weder meine Schuld, noch mein Problem!
Meine Verantwortung besteht darin, hier sachlich und ohne Beleidigung zu schreiben, der technische Bereich fällt laut AGB nicht in meinen Bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodace (27. Juli 2009)

ok , ab gerade hab ich glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du hast mir jetzt angst gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit : ist schmarm nicht was zu essen? <.<


----------



## Neme16 (27. Juli 2009)

Crudelus schrieb:


> es ist doch völlig egal ob die katze iwas macht oder nicht, es geht einfach darum das man die disziplin bewahren sollte, wenn es gesagt wird, nicht die katze zu killn, die katze nicht zu killn.
> tja und wer keine disziplin zeigt, sorry, aber sowas kann man nicht gebrauchen.




wenn der raid leiter sagt spring von der Brücke .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (27. Juli 2009)

Morélia schrieb:


> Beantworte grade Du mir doch mal bitte meine Frage von Seite 6.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Morélia schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.
> Wenn der RL sagt, alle im Raid sollen ihren Umhang und ihren Helm ausblenden, weil er das will.
> Macht ihr das dann auch?



Nein, natürlich nicht.
Das ist auch ein ganz anderes Thema.!  Anzeige Optionen stehen hier gar nicht zur Debatte.

Weder geht es dabei um Diktaur noch um sachen vorschreiben oder gar und blindes vorschreiben lassen von dingen
sondern lediglich um eine Raidregel , bei uns.
Wer das anders macht bitte schön. Wer das in nem Randomraid macht, bitte schön.

Ich spiele nunmehr aber in einer Raidgilde. Und da gibt es regeln. An die hält mann sich oder eben auch nicht, muss dann aber mit Konsequenzen rechnen.


lg


----------



## Neme16 (27. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> und genau solche Leute verderben den Alten Hasen, wie mir den spaß
> 
> ...




die disziplin ist dann super , aber leider sitzen dann da 24 Leute die nicht spielen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann biste ne Casual Gilde mit Disziplin 

in einer Gilde mit Leuten die was drauf haben in WoW und ihre Klassen,Aufgaben verstehn muss der Raidleiter keinen Babysitter spielen, wenn die Leute grad in die ini trudeln und dann einer die katze tötet ist das sooo wayne das intessiert keine sau , wenn du das dann machst während ihr am kämpfen seit und du auch noch MT bist , ist das wieder was anderes aber sonst , mein gott das ist fast wie im Kindergarten


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. Juli 2009)

aber.. es ist und bleibt ein zwecklos umherlaufender neutraler NSC der keinerlei bedeutung für den weiteren raidverlauf hat noch etwas über die disziplin derjenigen aussagt welche ihn aus eben diesen gründen killen.. bei "echten" mobs oder bossen herrscht natürlich disziplin.. da muss man sich nicht mit "töte diesen lvl 1 Gegner nicht weil ich sehen will ob du auf mich hörst" quatsch abgeben


----------



## Bloodace (27. Juli 2009)

man soll im raid aber trotzdem spaß haben ^^
wenn einem alles verboten wird dann ist es langweilig und man hat nicht die volle leistung ( oder so xD) 
die beste gilde auf unseren server hat sich mal nackt vor illidan gelegt , sie haben spaß und sind trotzdem die beste gilde... na und? muss ne katze halt dran glauben xD


----------



## Omaleite (27. Juli 2009)

Die Katze in ruhe zu lassen oder zu killen hat nichts mit disziplin zu tun, sondern damit ob man jede noch so sinnlose anweisung des raidleiters befolgt oder nicht. Gute DDs brauchen ja auch niemanden der ihnen sagt wann sie schaden zu machen haben damit der raid nicht wiped oder? 
im großen und ganzen nennt man das dann skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unser Raidleiter veranstaltet auch regelmäßig mit einigen von uns randomraids, am beginn dieser befiehlt er sogar die katze zu killen-rein damit sich dieses dumme gerücht endlich vertschüsst.

haben die blauen ja oft genug bestätigt dass der loot beim instanz betreten generiert wird und nicht erst beim kill eines oder mehrerer mobs.

nur warum muss man das thema jetzt auf x seiten breittreten ? mal schauen ob morgen schon seite 100 erreicht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum thema glaube: nicht so tief unter die gürtellinie, aber das is halt was woran hunderte millionen menschen festhalten um nicht ganz in depressionen zu versinken (und das soll jetz kein flame sein, sondern die reine erkenntnis wenn man das hinterfragt)


----------



## Dragonchen (27. Juli 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Rischtisch.
> Ansonsten gibts auch keinen Loot wenn jemand im Raid furzt. Dafür gibts extra Loot wenns in Wuppertal Elefanten regnet.
> Allein für diesen Fred hat die Katze den Tod verdient. Auis Trollsicht ist es eh egal ob Ratten oder Katzen getötet werden, Hauptsache essbar
> 
> ...




hey laß bei deisem blöden katzengejammer wuppertal aus dem spiel und hier hats chon EINEN elefanten geregnet^^ der sprang 1950 zwar nur aus der schwebebahn aber er "regnete" vom himmel also .......


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. Juli 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum ob man glaubt, oder nicht.
> Es geht um Toleranz, Bubi.



Keine Airbags für die CSU!

Glaubensdiskussionen bitte in einem Sonderthema im "Gott und die Welt" Forum abliefern..


----------



## normansky (27. Juli 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Keine Airbags für die CSU!
> 
> Glaubensdiskussionen bitte in einem Sonderthema im "Gott und die Welt" Forum abliefern..



Hab mir eben fast in die Rüssi gestrullt... da rostet doch die Platte und ich darf nie wieder mit Katzen killen^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Juli 2009)

Jetzt aber mal Schluß hier!

Mr. Biggelsworth ist lediglich ein Anagramm für:

BMW ORT GEH GIRLS 


und das sagt ja wohl alles, oder.....?


----------



## Battlecattle (27. Juli 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Erstmal stimme ich deiner Antwort zu 100% zu, aber ein Erlebnis von meiner ersten "Raidgilde" auf Arygos fällt mir dazu ein.
> Ich war nur als Tank bei deren Gilde (leihweise) bei, war ehemals so abgesprochen das wir die 40er Raids immer zusammen planen und es funzte bis zu diesem Erlebnis auch wunderbar...
> [..]
> Die Priesterin wurde letztendlich sogar aus der Gilde gekickt und ist nun seit dem ein super Mitglied unserer Gilde!
> Wie sich herrausstellte, sitzt sie im Rollstuhl und konnte nicht schneller wieder "re" sein... aber so etwas hatte ja den "Herrn Raidleiter" auch garnicht interessiert....



Schöne Geschichte die zeigt wie ignorant manch einer sein kann.


Zum Thema, wenn ich keinen Nachteil dadurch habe und die anderen auch nicht... warum sollte ich das Drecksvieh nicht umholzen?

Ich wurde schon aus Vio hero gekickt, weil ich die angreifenden Mob angeballert hab, weil wir noch ne 1/4 Stunde auf die Freundin vom Gruppenleiter warten mussten, rein aus Langeweile... keiner der anderen hat auch nur Aggro bekommen, der heiler nicht einen Punkt Mana verbraucht und trotzdem hat mich der Leiter gekickt, weil ich die anderen hätte wipen können -.-
Hab den Depp auf die ignore gepackt und mir ne neue Gruppe gesucht und gut is.
Manch einer braucht halt einen Moment in dem er das sagen hat, aber das heißt nicht das ich mich deswegen unterwerfen muß. Bin nämlich auch ein Dickkopf der gern Recht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodace (27. Juli 2009)

Battlecattle schrieb:


> Schöne Geschichte die zeigt wie ignorant manch einer sein kann.
> 
> 
> Zum Thema, wenn ich keinen Nachteil dadurch habe und die anderen auch nicht... warum sollte ich das Drecksvieh nicht umholzen?
> ...



bin deiner meinung... schadet ja keinem
und die disziplin kann trotzdem da sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (27. Juli 2009)

Battlecattle schrieb:


> Zum Thema, wenn ich keinen Nachteil dadurch habe und die anderen auch nicht... warum sollte ich das Drecksvieh nicht umholzen?


Genau das ist die Frage der letzten zig Seiten, auch wenn manche nun immernoch schreiben müssen, dass die Katze doch keinen Einfluss hat^^

Darum geht es ja eigendlich nicht mehr, es geht ja schon eher darum "Ist der Raidleiter ein Gott?"


----------



## Bloodace (27. Juli 2009)

ne isser nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
er kann uns ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


er kann ja auch nicht sagen : NEIN du gehst jetzt nciht auf toilette du musst jetzt mit uns die trash hauen


----------



## Super PePe (27. Juli 2009)

behave 
umnuken und gut


----------



## normansky (27. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> und das sagt ja wohl alles, oder.....?



Ich hoffe mal nicht^^


----------



## Morélia (27. Juli 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht.
> Das ist auch ein ganz anderes Thema.!  Anzeige Optionen stehen hier gar nicht zur Debatte.
> 
> Weder geht es dabei um Diktaur noch um sachen vorschreiben oder gar und blindes vorschreiben lassen von dingen
> ...



Mh, jetzt bin ich verwirrt.
Wurde hier nicht eben von manchen gesagt: Was der RL befiehlt wird gemacht, egal, wie sinnfrei es ist (siehe Katze), denn dadurch zeigt man ja, dass man blind gehorchen kann und Disziplin bewahren kann und zollt so seinem RL Respekt für seine Arbeit, die er sich macht?!

lg


Ach ja, bei uns gibt es bei den Raids auch Regeln. Aber anscheinend wohl eher sinnvollere.


----------



## Atomhamster (27. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich hier was höre von "lotsperre" oder "gildenkick" nur weil man die katze gekillt hat, der raidleiter aber gesagt hat man soll es nich....
Was soll man dazu noch sagen?

Wenn der Raidleiter so abgedreht ist anzunehmen,dass das ableben einer katze was mit dem verlauf einer ini zu tun hat schaue ich mich nach   einem kompetenteren raid um- hardcore spieler/raids ausgenommen- aber die müssen ihrem "führer" ja auch blind folgen... hmm kommt mir bekannt vor. Wenn der raidleiter sagt:" Spring erst mal aus dem fenster sonst gibts lootsperre", macht ihr das dann auch- hmm sicher nicht! Soviel zum thema diziplin und gehorsam- ihr legt es euch aus wie ihr braucht.

Bei meinen raids setz ich vor allem auf den klaren menschenverstand und nicht nur auf die "kompetenz" meines raidleiters (obwohl ich persöhnlich noch nie probleme mit einem hatte)- wer nur stur folgt ohne nach zu denken und blind befehle verfolg hat aus der geschichte nix gelernt.

Ich möchte wetten das 90% dieser raidleiter zu hause bei der alten unterm schlappen stehn und froh sind wenn sie bei wow mal ausnahmsweise was zu melden haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (27. Juli 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein ganz anderes Thema.! Anzeige Optionen stehen hier gar nicht zur Debatte.
> Weder geht es dabei um Diktaur noch um sachen vorschreiben oder gar und blindes vorschreiben lassen von dingen
> sondern lediglich um eine Raidregel , bei uns.
> Wer das anders macht bitte schön. Wer das in nem Randomraid macht, bitte schön.
> Ich spiele nunmehr aber in einer Raidgilde. Und da gibt es regeln. An die hält mann sich oder eben auch nicht, muss dann aber mit Konsequenzen rechnen.



Neee.... eigendlich wollte ich nicht darauf eingehen... aber irgendwann ist auch mal wieder gut....

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie ihr Regeln aufstellen... oder du diese befolgen willst, wo du es doch nichtmal hier im buffed-Forum zu einer vernünftigen Antwort bringst?

Du schreibst von Diszipien... und hast selber nicht genug davon, um deinen Beitrag vor dem Absenden noch einmal kurz zu überfliegen? 

Weisst du eigendlich was es heisst, in seinem Realleben Disziplin zu waren und was da alles dran hängt? Was es bedeutet auch seinem Cheff gegenüber die Klappe zu halten, obgleich man weiss das er Unrecht hat?
Der Vergleich zur Arbeitstelle im Realleben kam ja bereits mehrmals auf...

Viele leben hier vom Taschengeld ihrer Eltern, vom Klauen oder anderen krummen Geschäften! Die alle schehre ich keinesfalls unter einen Kamm, die Ausnahe ist die Regel, die von Brösel stammt
*
"Wir trampeln durch´s Getreide... wir trampeln durch die Saat... Hurraa wir verblöden... für uns bezahlt der Staat!"

*


----------



## Lord Gama (27. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal Schluß hier!
> 
> Mr. Biggelsworth ist lediglich ein Anagramm für:
> 
> ...



made my day! Immerwieder^^


----------



## Eyatrian (27. Juli 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht.
> Das ist auch ein ganz anderes Thema.!  Anzeige Optionen stehen hier gar nicht zur Debatte.
> 
> Weder geht es dabei um Diktaur noch um sachen vorschreiben oder gar und blindes vorschreiben lassen von dingen
> ...




Regeln schön und gut, das hat jede Gilde. Manche mehr, andere weniger, die einen sind bei der Einhaltung sehr streng, manche vielleicht nicht so streng.

Nur gibt es bei Regeln die eine Sache, die viele _"Wer die Katze killt wird bestraft"_-Verfechter vergessen:

Es gibt sinnvolle Regeln, wie zum Bleistift "Komm pünktlich zum Raid", "Gildenraids gehen vor", "Erstausrüstung vor Zweitausrüstung und Twinks".
Allerdings gibt es da noch die völlig sinnlosen Regeln, wie eben "_Wer die Katze killt wird bestraft"_
Es gibt nichts sinnvolles an dieser Regelung, da ja, bekanntlichter Weise, das Töten der Katze keinerlei Nachteile nach sich zieht
und Disziplin auch in anderen weitaus sinnvolleren Momenten bewiesen werden kann!


Wer also blind jemanden folgt und *alles* machen will, was er sagt, dann soll er es machen, 
wenn er Spaß daran hat, auch wenn das nichts gutes über seine Persönlichkeit aussagt.
Der Rest wird sowieso nie in eine solche Gilde gehen, da sie/er, auch wenn genügend "Disziplin"(oder wie man das auch immer nennen mag) 
vorhanden wäre, auf derartige Machtspielchen keine Lust hätte.


MFG

Eyatrian


----------



## Buffed_Fan (27. Juli 2009)

Blizzard soll doch endlich mal bekanntgeben was Sache ist. Ob die Katze Negative Folgen hat oder ob es nichts ausmacht.

Es kotzt mich langsam an !! Ewig diese blöden Raidleiter die mir sagen ich darf die Katze nicht killen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als Patch 3.1 kam mit Naxx da war es am schlimmsten. Diese abergläubischen Idioten von WoW Spielern die anfangen zu heulen : "Wer hat die Katze gekillt ? Ich kick ihn aus dem Raid *heul**heul*"

Zum Glück ist es jetzt gechillter aber ich BITTE euch 

KILLT DIE KATZE !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht dass ich was gegen Katzen habe aber dieser Mr. Bigglesworth geht mir richtig auf den Sack. Was diese Katze schon für Ärger gemacht hat meine Fresse


----------



## Buffed_Fan (27. Juli 2009)

Atomhamster schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier was höre von "lotsperre" oder "gildenkick" nur weil man die katze gekillt hat, der raidleiter aber gesagt hat man soll es nich....
> Was soll man dazu noch sagen?
> 
> Wenn der Raidleiter so abgedreht ist anzunehmen,dass das ableben einer katze was mit dem verlauf einer ini zu tun hat schaue ich mich nach   einem kompetenteren raid um- hardcore spieler/raids ausgenommen- *aber die müssen ihrem "führer" ja auch blind folgen... hmm kommt mir bekannt vor*. Wenn der raidleiter sagt:" Spring erst mal aus dem fenster sonst gibts lootsperre", macht ihr das dann auch- hmm sicher nicht! Soviel zum thema diziplin und gehorsam- ihr legt es euch aus wie ihr braucht.
> ...



Made my Day !! Danke dir so eine geile Aussage habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostbeule16 (27. Juli 2009)

Katzenkiller kriegen Raidkick bei mir in meinem Raid, künde ich grundsätzlich an bevor ich wir die ini betreten! EIN HERZ FÜR KATZEN! <3 ...
(is echt kein scherz , kriegt instantkick, die arme Katze kann doch nix dafür ... ) Ausserdem bin ich abergläubisch und glaube an Random Epics wenn sie lebt :3 ...


----------



## Zhiala (27. Juli 2009)

So viel aufregung wegen einer Pixelkatze... ich hab die bei meinem ersten Besuch in Naxx gekillt, nicht mit Absicht aber sie war nunmal tot. War ein netter Zufall weil mein (echtes) Katerchen auf die Taste für den Sturmangriff gelatscht ist und ich das Vieh anvisiert hatte^^ 

Als dann einige anfingen rumzuheulen haben 6 Leute aus der Gruppe ihre eigenen Katzen ausgepackt und die mitlaufen lassen. War ein netter Besuch und als wir irgendwo mehrfach gewiped waren beschuldigte niemand die arme Katze sondern vielmehr unnseren Jäger der nicht sein übliches Pet (ein Glücksschwein^^) mithatte. Nachdem er die Sau geholt hatte gings ohne Tode weiter. 

Aberglaube macht mehr aus als man denkt. Menschen werden ja auch von Traubenzuckerpillen gesund wenn die nur schön bunt sind und komplizierte Namen haben XD


----------



## Super PePe (27. Juli 2009)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Aberglaube macht mehr aus als man denkt. Menschen werden ja auch von Traubenzuckerpillen gesund wenn die nur schön bunt sind und komplizierte Namen haben XD



rüchtig
darum behave! immer killen um aufklärung zu betreiben 

btw: In 20 Sekunden sterben 4 Kinder im Alter unter 10 Jahren an Hunger.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2009)

Meiner meinung nach sollte in einer gilde zwar disziplin herrschen, aber vertrauen und freundschaft der mitglieder ist um einiges wichtiger!
Klar gibts keinen spass, wenn die haelfte der angemeldeten nicht erscheinen, und da kann man ja auch soetwas wie ein monat raidsperre geben, aber kick oder flames muessen nicht sein, und man kann ja auch eventuell mit ein paar randoms gehen, mit denen man sich anfreundet und die gilde hat wieder ein paar nette leute dazu!


----------



## Apo1337 (27. Juli 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> EIn herz für katzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



r u kiddin' me?


----------



## FireSeeker (27. Juli 2009)

Leute ich hab ansich nur 2 Sachen dazu zu sagen:
1. Ist die Hälfte der Beiträge hier eher über den Raid ansich statt wie angedacht über die Katze und ihre (nicht) Folgen.
und 2. Überlegt doch mal wie krank das ist ihr habt jetzt knapp 12 Seiten gefüllt mit der Diskussion über eine Katze die sich nur dadurch durch alle andren Katzen in ganz Azeroth unterscheidet, dass die einen festen Namen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Fazit: Jeder solls mit der Katze handhaben wie er/sie will aber als Disziplinarverstoß würde ich das nciht sehen weil es keine Folgen nach sich zieht, zumindest keine Loot oder kampftechnischen...


----------



## Darussios (27. Juli 2009)

Wie blöde kann man sein, wegen einer Katze auszurasten?

Wer wirklich wegen dieser einen toten Katze einen aus dem Raid oder aus der Gilde kickt, der ist wirklich ein leichtgläubiger Mensch.

Es ist eigentlich unfassbar, aber dennoch wahr.

Da hat einer der ersten Naxxraider aus Classic damals gedacht "Mensch mach ich mir doch mal einen Spaß und setz ein Gerücht in die Welt".

Er ist Naxx mitgegangen, hat die Katze gekillt und dann absichtlich, möglichst unbemerkt, Fehler gemacht, um den Raid zum wipen zu bringen.

Dann sagt er "Ich glaube das hat mit der toten katze zu tun". 

Er und seine Freunde machen noch nen run, er lässt die katze am Leben, verhält sich ordentlich und zack, das Gerücht stimmt angeblich und, weil derjenige, wahrscheinlich, in einer Elitegilde war, denn meistens kamen nur diese damals in den Genuss von Naxx, war er angeblich glaubwürdiger.



Dieses völlig absurde Gerücht kann man in die selbe Kategorie einordnen wie alle anderen Gerüchte wie z.B. das aus Strat "Tanke den Baron nackt, tanzend und ohne dich zu wehren, damit die Dropchance aufs Mount von 0,00000000000001% auf 0,00000000002% steigt".


Ich kill die Katze, wenn ich sie sehe, punkt aus.

Katze ist und bleibt Katze, egal ob die Katze, lol, rofl, deine Mudda oder Mr. Bigglesworth heißt.


Mfg


----------



## Battlecattle (27. Juli 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Katze ist und bleibt Katze, egal ob die Katze, lol, rofl, deine Mudda oder Mr. Bigglesworth heißt.


Eben die Hunter die ich bisher mit diesen Petnamen rum rennen sehen habe, konnten auch nicht mehr als andere ^^


----------



## Dabow (27. Juli 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> EIn herz für katzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Miau ?


----------



## Black Cat (27. Juli 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Auch Programmierer müssen sich an bestimmte regeln halten. Mal abgesehen das eastereggs genehmigt werden müssen und nicht etwa willkürlich eingebaut werden, machen sie nur Sinn, wenn man sie finden und anwenden kann. Unsichtbare Eastereggs gibts nicht, ebensowenig wie die Katze Sinn macht, außer einige Spieler auf die böse Seite der Macht zu bringen.
> Und Blizzard hat oft genug offiziell bestätigt, das die Loottable mit dem betreten der Instanz festgelegt wird. Ergo: Tötet die katze oder nicht - es ist völlig egal.


Ahja, erstes hast du leider wenig wissen darüber und zweitens bin ich in der lage die auch das gegenteil zu beweisen!

_"machen sie nur Sinn, wenn man sie finden und anwenden kann"_
Und warum gibts dann in diversen Spielen wie auch in einigen GTA teilen Eastereggs die man durch puren zufall finden und reingarnichts anstellen kann auser sie zu betrachen?

_"Unsichtbare Eastereggs gibts nicht"_
Ah nein? Und was ist dann mit dem Unsichtbaren Auto aus nen GTA teil oder aus Mafia 1?

_"ebensowenig wie die Katze Sinn macht"_
Zeig mir einen eindeutigen Blue Post in dem drin steht das die Katze zu nichts gut ist, bis jetzt gibts von blizzard keine informationen drüber, was nach meiner einschätzung auch so bleiben wird.

_"Und Blizzard hat oft genug offiziell bestätigt, das die Loottable mit dem betreten der Instanz festgelegt wird"_
Stimmt aber trotzdem hat Blizzard niemals gesagt das diese Katze zu nichts gut ist, von daher...


Also beweis mir doch das gegenteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







FireSeeker schrieb:


> Leute ich hab ansich nur 2 Sachen dazu zu sagen:
> 1. Ist die Hälfte der Beiträge hier eher über den Raid ansich statt wie angedacht über die Katze und ihre (nicht) Folgen.
> und 2. Überlegt doch mal wie krank das ist ihr habt jetzt knapp 12 Seiten gefüllt mit der Diskussion über eine Katze die sich nur dadurch durch alle andren Katzen in ganz Azeroth unterscheidet, dass die einen festen Namen hat
> 
> ...


Zu punkt 2 sag ich dir nur.... was ist die Definition von einzigartigkeit.


----------



## volvex (27. Juli 2009)

mein gott so ein schwachsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



welchen effekt soll denn die katze haben bitteschön?^^
meint ihr nicht, das wäre schon dem ein oder anderen aufgefallen?

ganz ehrlich, das is ne easteregg-katze und fertig, wegen sowas ein
theater zu machen, ihr müsst wirklich alle vieeeeel zu viel freizeit haben *jealous face*


----------



## Bloodace (27. Juli 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Katzenkiller kriegen Raidkick bei mir in meinem Raid, künde ich grundsätzlich an bevor ich wir die ini betreten! EIN HERZ FÜR KATZEN! <3 ...
> (is echt kein scherz , kriegt instantkick, die arme Katze kann doch nix dafür ... ) Ausserdem bin ich abergläubisch und glaube an Random Epics wenn sie lebt :3 ...




du bist son bob... komm mal auf unseren server da wirste direkt gegickt wegen doofen aussagen o.O
die bringt doch nix und die ist hässlig... also 
KILLEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georan (27. Juli 2009)

ich bin fest davon überzeugt das die katze wenn sie stirbt den raidverflucht und man so den hardmode von naxx aktiviert!


----------



## Georan (27. Juli 2009)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Bloodace (27. Juli 2009)

haha! doppelpost!
beweise? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es macht doch keinen unterschied...
wieso sollte zb patchwork böser sein weil kels katze tot ist? xD

ps : Mücken sind in Wirklichkeit Flöhe in Flugzeugen!!


----------



## nirvanager1 (27. Juli 2009)

Helto schrieb:


> Disziplin ist in dem Moment auch absolut zutreffend. Wenn mans net schafft den blöden Critter trotz Ansage am Leben zu lassen sry... was hat man bitte davon den wegzuklatschen


<<<<ne tote Katze neben sich liegen?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodace (27. Juli 2009)

xDDD
stimmt ^^ 
ACH UND : wenn man die katze killt gibts bessere loots... so neues gerücht...
killt ihr die ab jetzt immer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turador (27. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie müssen sich ja die Graupen im Recount pushen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (28. Juli 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Neee....  eigendlich wollte ich nicht darauf eingehen...  aber irgendwann ist auch mal wieder gut....
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie ihr Regeln aufstellen... oder du diese befolgen willst, wo du es doch nichtmal hier im buffed-Forum zu einer vernünftigen Antwort bringst?
> 
> ...




Du geilst dich an einfachen schreibfehlern auf, die flüchtigkeits,- und ja auch schusselfehler sind. 
Bist aber kein deut besser.!
Wer mit dem Finger auf andere Zeigt sollte immer erst vor seiner eigenen Haustür kehren.

Auf deine Frage werde ich nicht eingehen denn, Alles nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion.

Und noch ne Anmerkung nur für dich.

Satzzeichen sind Keine Rudeltiere.




Eyatrian schrieb:


> Es gibt sinnvolle Regeln, wie zum Bleistift "Komm pünktlich zum Raid", "Gildenraids gehen vor", "Erstausrüstung vor Zweitausrüstung und Twinks".
> Allerdings gibt es da noch die völlig sinnlosen Regeln, wie eben "_Wer die Katze killt wird bestraft"_
> Es gibt nichts sinnvolles an dieser Regelung, da ja, bekanntlichter Weise, das Töten der Katze keinerlei Nachteile nach sich zieht
> und Disziplin auch in anderen weitaus sinnvolleren Momenten bewiesen werden kann!



"Sinnvoll" liegt aber auch im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## Ridiculous (28. Juli 2009)

die katze in naxx interessiert doch eher keinen, das wirklich tolle sind allies vor der ini der per mc in den tod springen :>


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Juli 2009)

Ridiculous schrieb:


> die katze in naxx interessiert doch eher keinen, das wirklich tolle sind allies vor der ini der per mc in den tod springen :>


ein gewitter in die mitte gesetzt wirkt auch wunder <3


----------



## Morélia (28. Juli 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> "Sinnvoll" liegt aber auch im Auge des Betrachters.



Da geb ich Dir vollkommen recht, aber auch da sollte es für den normalen Menschenverstand einen Rahmen geben, meinst Du nicht?
Wie dem auch sei, da wird man hier eh nicht auf einen Nenner kommen und ich bin froh, daß bei uns alle gleich denken und der Raid seinen Fokus auf andere Dinge/Aktionen setzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Magistinus (28. Juli 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wenn mir ein Raidleader sagt ich soll die katze nicht killen dann hau ich sie weg pulle die erste trash grp renne aus Naxx und dann kann er mir ne lootsperre geben und von mir aus auch kicken weil das einfach bescheuert ist was hat Disziplin mit ner blöden Katze zu tun...



Genau, was sich manche so einbilden, wir sind doch nicht beim Militär. Das ist ein Computerspiel und jeder hat gleiche Rechte.


----------



## Huds (28. Juli 2009)

Milivoje schrieb:


> Ein Raidleiter, der sich Gedanken um die Katze macht, hat wohl sonst keine Probleme und will vermutlich nur seine "Macht" demonstrieren. Jeden richtigen Raidleiter ist das egal. Und denen ist es auch egal, ob man durch die Gegend hüpft, solange man an den entscheidenden Stellen konzentriert spielt. Fertig aus.



Das ist den ein RICHTIGER Raidleiter für dich?

Such dir einen aus: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Führungsstil

Jeder kann es handhaben wie er will aber für einen auf der Seite musst du dich entscheiden den andere alternativen gibt es nicht. Ein FALSCHER Raidleiter wie du es nennen magst ist sicherlich jemand denen kein Führungstil bekannt ist. In sozialen Gruppen extrahiert sich nunmal IMMER jemand herraus der in der Lage ist andere Menschen zu FÜHREN. Es ist egal ob es sich dabei um eine Freundesgruppe, einen Verein, eine Partei einen Konzern oder sonst etwas handelt. Dazu gehört nunmal auch eine Raidgruppe und ob man das ganze jetzt Online macht und die Menschen nicht sieht oder real ist irrelevant.

Mein Tipp, nehm Laissez-fair und Raide den ganzen Abend die Katze ... wenn man damit klarkommt und gleichzeitig aber Erfolge vorweisen kann ist es latte. Man muss ich auch fragen welche Leute man in seinem Raid hat und der Spielespass darf natürlich bei keinem der Stile getrübt sein. Fingerspitzegefühl sowie Zuckerbrot und Peitsche ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (28. Juli 2009)

ohgott wird immer noch über die Katze geredet


----------



## Erdnusskopf (28. Juli 2009)

Laut dem Threadtitel geht es hier auch um nichts anderes!


----------



## Morélia (28. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ohgott wird immer noch über die Katze geredet



Naja, irgendwie gehts schon lange nimmer um die Katze an sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (28. Juli 2009)

das einzige was hilft Fear dunkler Befehl u dann bam


----------



## justblue (28. Juli 2009)

Gut gemacht, Blizzard! Einfach eine named Katze in eine Instanz setzen und damit Unmengen von Verschwörungstheorien, Disziplindiskussionen und ähnliches heraufbeschwören. Das gefällt mir sehr gut! Das macht den Unterschied zwischen einem Durchschnitts-MMORPG und einem, bei dem auch kleine Details stimmig sind. Ich kenne keinen Raid, in dem nicht schon einmal der Zusammenhang zwischen Loot / Bossen / etc. und Mr. Bigglesworth diskutiert wurde.

Beinahe genauso interessant finde ich es, dass es in praktisch jedem Raid mindestens eine Person gibt, die es sich absolut nicht verkneifen kann, das Vieh zu killen. Das sind oft die selben, die aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch das sonstige herumwuselnde Getier umnieten, ohne dass irgendeine Veranlassung dazu bestehen würde. Da kann man schon Einblicke in die Seele bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (28. Juli 2009)




----------



## Nexus.X (28. Juli 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Du geilst dich an einfachen schreibfehlern auf, die flüchtigkeits,- und ja auch schusselfehler sind.
> Bist aber kein deut besser.!
> Wer mit dem Finger auf andere Zeigt sollte immer erst vor seiner eigenen Haustür kehren.
> 
> ...


Genau deshalb sind manche Themen, unter anderem dieses, vollkommen sinnlos ... Es gibt eben die Leute (die meiner Ansicht nach) absoluten Schwachsinn als sinnvoll betrachten und andere eben nicht "Punkt!"



justblue schrieb:


> Beinahe genauso interessant finde ich es, dass es in praktisch jedem Raid mindestens eine Person gibt, die es sich absolut nicht verkneifen kann, das Vieh zu killen. *Das sind oft die selben, die aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch das sonstige herumwuselnde Getier umnieten, ohne dass irgendeine Veranlassung dazu bestehen würde*. Da kann man schon Einblicke in die Seele bekommen.


Als Krieger(-tank) hau ich alle Viehcher um die in der Gegend rumlaufen um Wut zu generieren, ebenso als Paladin werden sie tot gerichtet um Mana zu tanken ... Welchen Sinn hat das?
Ich verlierer nie die Aggro gegen Bombsüchtige DDler die meinen nichtmal den Donnerknall durch lassen zu müssen und spare mir als Paladin gänzlich das Trinken!

PS @ erstes Zitat: Leerzeilen aber auch nicht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (28. Juli 2009)

ich war gestern auch in naxx und nach der anfänglichen blödelei, warterei und absprache dachte mir "jetzt hole ich mir die mietz!". leider musste ich feststellen dass sie schon jemand anderes umgenietet hat. vermutlich haben wir deshalb auch nur 2,5 viertel geschafft - das war sicher die strafe dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

PS: die blöden deko-spinnen und -kakerlaken werden bei uns meist von dmg-geilen schurken per klingenkreiselwurf umgenietet um sich auf dem schw4nz-o-meter nach oben schleichen zu können.


----------



## bumbumboris (28. Juli 2009)

Ich war erst 1 mal in Naxx und halte persönlich nicht viel vom Raiden, aber dafür schon viel mehr von Insubordination. Meine Frage wäre nun: hat den jemand schon im schönen Naxx ein _Katzenklo_ gefunden? Das arme Tier braucht doch auch ein netten Unterschlupf .


----------



## Silentassasin (28. Juli 2009)

Kel´thuzad kann nunmal nich einfach so aus naxx raus und katzenklo kaufen


----------



## Nexus.X (28. Juli 2009)

bumbumboris schrieb:


> Ich war erst 1 mal in Naxx und halte persönlich nicht viel vom Raiden, aber dafür schon viel mehr von Insubordination. Meine Frage wäre nun: hat den jemand schon im schönen Naxx ein _Katzenklo_ gefunden? Das arme Tier braucht doch auch ein netten Unterschlupf .


Was denkst du denn wo die ganze Suppe im Seuchenviertel herkommt? "Sich übergebenden Smiliey einfügen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rußler (28. Juli 2009)

ÄHM - ich haue die Katze grundsätzlich um, wenn ich Naxx betrete, und wenn ich deswegen eine Lootsperre bekomme freue ich mich dass die andern Lowbob Raidmember auch ma was vom Loot abbekommen um in geraumer Zeit mal annähernd an meinen MÖRDER Dmg rankommen!

Muhahaha...

Ne ma ehrlich : Scheiß ein auf die Dumme Katze , Hunde sind eh viel besser..

BTW : ./vote for Mr. Bigglesworth für Hunter als Pet zähmbar machen..


----------

